# What's your sexual orientation? (part 3)



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, part 2 got locked, so I figured I might as well start part 3, enjoy.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=45088

EDIT: 452th post, back to boring Post Crusader


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 9, 2009)

STRAIGHT


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 9, 2009)

Still Bisexual <3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 9, 2009)

bi, prefer men though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, forgot to put back my orientation, my bad, can't think with that migraine.

Still nothing right now, feeling close to discover, though.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

straight :|


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm a raging homo... DAMN STRAIGHT PEOPLE!!!1111!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> I'm a raging homo... DAMN STRAIGHT PEOPLE!!!1111!



helloo. ;3


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## Hir (Sep 9, 2009)

Wheres the poll? Gay.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Wheres the poll? Gay.



Oops, srry

EDIT:  Can't edit it to put one..  Twill have to wait till next thread, I guess


----------



## Takun (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm straight now.  Surprise.

So how bout them titties.  Don't you just wanna motorboat them.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm straight now.  Surprise.
> 
> So how bout them titties.  Don't you just wanna motorboat them.



OH NOES

Also titties <3  Just want to fondle 'em.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 9, 2009)

Straight :3


----------



## Tycho (Sep 9, 2009)

You know what, these forums should simply institute a Kinsey-scale option in place of a poll.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You know what, these forums should simply institute a Kinsey-scale option in place of a poll.


 
or some poll dancers ;3


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 9, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> helloo. ;3


 
Haiiiiiiiiiiiii x3 x3 x3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> Haiiiiiiiiiiiii x3 x3 x3



wanna make-out in PM?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 9, 2009)

Look at my location, then take a guess


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 9, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> wanna make-out in PM?


 
OMG yeh we could so totally do that and stuff ^____________________^


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm straight now.  Surprise.
> 
> So how bout them titties.  Don't you just wanna motorboat them.



Whoa ho, wait, your straight now?

Jesus, that's a fucking paradox right there.

But hey, now you understand why Straight furs think that Renamon and Krystal are hot.


----------



## Kyzen (Sep 9, 2009)

Gay, and always will be gay


----------



## Takun (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Whoa ho, wait, your straight now?
> 
> Jesus, that's a fucking paradox right there.
> 
> But hey, now you understand why Straight furs think that Renamon and Krystal are hot.



Yeah.  Lol virgins.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah.  Renamon's kinda hot.  But Krystal... she just wants to make love with her sandwich.  :|


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Yeah.



But yeah, the question that came to mind is, what made you straight anyways?



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yeah.  Renamon's kinda hot.  But Krystal... she just wants to make love with her sandwich.  :|



Exactly, Renamon > Krystal


----------



## Tycho (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> But hey, now you understand why Straight furs think that Renamon and Krystal are hot.



They might be hot, if they hadn't been turned into overdone cumdumpsters.

Seriously, too much Krystal and Renamon, ppl.

Give Miyu some time in the spotlight (NOT TOO MUCH DAMMIT).


----------



## Zhael (Sep 9, 2009)

In the great words of Jimmy Urine of Mindless Self Indulgence:


> FAGGOT FAGGOT FAGGOT!


----------



## Revy (Sep 9, 2009)

feelin pretty gay right now.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> They might be hot, if they hadn't been turned into overdone cumdumpsters.
> 
> Seriously, too much Krystal and Renamon, ppl.
> 
> Give Miyu some time in the spotlight (NOT TOO MUCH DAMMIT).


 
Who is Miyu?


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Give Miyu some time in the spotlight (NOT TOO MUCH DAMMIT).



I agree, I actually find Miyu hotter than Krystal, and yet there is no porn of her.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

You forgot to make a poll, genius.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, my thread got sticky'd, I feel honored oO


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Wow, my thread got sticky'd, I feel honored oO


Don't be.  You just continued a topic that was already around, you didn't come up with the idea yourself.  

Also, you didn't even add a poll like you were supposed to.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Yea, my bad.. to the Mod who sticky'd this thread, can ya add a poll plz ='D?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, my bad.. to the Mod who sticky'd this thread, can ya add a poll plz ='D?


I'm pretty sure you can add a poll by editing your first post.  Never tried though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Was lookin in Edit, but there was a Add poll link right above the title, I feel dumb @_@


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 9, 2009)

So what do we hope to achieve in this thread that we didn't in all the previous threads?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> So what do we hope to achieve in this thread that we didn't in all the previous threads?


LESS DOGFUCKERS!


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> LESS DOGFUCKERS!



THEN THAT OPTION SHOULD BE MISSED OUT OF THE POLL. IF WE CAN'T SEE THEM THEY DON'T EXIST



			
				Rakuen Growlithe said:
			
		

> hi



LA LA LA LA LA LA


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> THEN THAT OPTION SHOULD BE MISSED OUT OF THE POLL. IF WE CAN'T SEE THEM THEY DON'T EXIST
> 
> 
> 
> LA LA LA LA LA LA


That just made my day.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That just made my day.



And I wasn't even trying!

oh.. I suppose I should be on topic...

This week, I will be mostly craving.... PENIS


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> And I wasn't even trying!
> 
> oh.. I suppose I should be on topic...
> 
> This *millennium*, I will be mostly craving.... PENIS


fix'd


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> fix'd



I take it you never got the fast show in america

Although it may be true, I was straight most of last century


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I take it you never got the fast show in america
> 
> Although it may be true, I was straight most of last century


The fast show?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 9, 2009)

Man, I wanted to vote "zoophile" for shits and giggles, but I thought that would be pointless.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Man, I wanted to vote "zoophile" for shits and giggles, but I thought that would be pointless.


Wait, is it a public poll?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> The fast show?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCG-AUmREQc

This is the only one I could be bothered to find.

It's normally a diet thing like "This week I will be mostly eating.... bourbon biscuits"

It used to be funny when I was about 8.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Wait, is it a public poll?



Nope.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 9, 2009)

Still 70/30 bisexual leaning gay.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Nope.


Damnit!


----------



## Takun (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> But yeah, the question that came to mind is, what made you straight anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, Renamon > Krystal



b(. )( .)bs


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> b(. )( .)bs


You've successfully attracted my attention. Boobs <3


----------



## feilen (Sep 9, 2009)

Someone voted necrophile? I dunt know any necrophiles 

Wunt a friend? X3


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

feilen said:


> Someone voted necrophile? I dunt know any necrophiles
> 
> Wunt a friend? X3


They were probably joking around.  Why would you want a friend that's attracted to dead bodies?  Especially when your funeral comes around!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

feilen said:


> Someone voted necrophile? I dunt know any necrophiles
> 
> Wunt a friend? X3



Wow, someone DID vote Necrophile, must be a joke, I hope..  And I AM the Staring Master, not you! *stares & hugs at the same time*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 9, 2009)

Is this thread discriminant against zombie fuckers? >:O


----------



## Aurali (Sep 9, 2009)

such horrid polling options... 

Also, still a lesbian.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> b(. )( .)bs



Really? They were in your face the whole time, why didn't you notice them until now?


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Pansexual


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, Renamon is pretty hot. Krystal... meh.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> *Oh yeah, Renamon is pretty hot.* Krystal... meh.



Wow, never expected you to say that.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Wow, never expected you to say that.


Just because I'm mostly gay doesn't mean I don't find obviously hot chicks to be hot.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep I still like cawk and boobies.

Titty Fawk anyone?


----------



## Takun (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Really? They were in your face the whole time, why didn't you notice them until now?



Left wing liberal progay agenda.


----------



## Benn (Sep 9, 2009)

Just today at the "Respect" seminar in University, we played "diversity bingo"... so someone asks me:
Are you heterosexual?
 --> Straight as a 90' angle...
Oh, lol... ok...
--> Haha, now you feel awkward and embarassed


----------



## Bandy (Sep 9, 2009)

*Yay guys!*


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 9, 2009)

Im still a bit sexually confused x_x

But Ill still go with bi-curious


----------



## alicewater (Sep 9, 2009)

For the third time! Bisexual, with a 60 male/40 female prefrence.


----------



## veneer (Sep 10, 2009)

Necrophile.










Just kidding, I'm a total fag


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

not quite sure either way.

probably the best word to describe my orientaion is... bi-curious?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 10, 2009)

Completely straight but I don't have a problem with you if you're gay.


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 10, 2009)

I think i may be bi curious. I'm not sure. I've never done anything with a man before, and i don't plan to anytime soon.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 10, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> bi, prefer men though.


same here


----------



## Revy (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Oh yeah, Renamon is pretty hot. when it has a cock


 fixed


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 10, 2009)

Revy said:


> fixed



You sick bastard >:C


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2009)

Bi, strong preference towards guys. Thay're cuter ^^ with half the annoying drama. (sry girls)


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm straight IRL, but I sort of like gay furry porn too.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 10, 2009)

I love everything yet nothing.
*Crawls back into the shadows*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

I just realized I made a typo in the poll's title ='/


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm bicurious


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 10, 2009)

Straight but recently asked my mum what would happen If I was Bi she brought me a beer and said "It doesn't really matter". Hmm cool


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 10, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I'm bicurious


You went from straight to bi-curious in an hour. :V


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Straight but recently asked my mum what would happen If I was Bi she brought me a beer and said "It doesn't really matter". Hmm cool



hmm mayb there are a few more benefits to it then
XD


----------



## Lore (Sep 10, 2009)

Pansexual for me ^^


----------



## Lore (Sep 10, 2009)

Nick said:


> Bi, strong preference towards guys. Thay're cuter ^^ with half the annoying drama. (sry girls)


Hehe...like me. And very true *applauds*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> You went from straight to bi-curious in an hour. :V


 
I think that is most bi people on the internet when they discover they are bi...


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

^^

drama...
tell me about it.
I cant stand the days when Nicloe (my 'almost' gf) just waffles on about how her day was ruined because of stuff like, and i quote, 'i lost my fave pen' O_O


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 10, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I think that is most bi people on the internet when they discover they are bi...


I actually went directly from straight to bi on the way home from church. :V


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I actually went directly from straight to bi on the way home from church. :V



daaaum that must of been a hell of a sermon for that to happen


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 10, 2009)

Not interested :V .


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

Not entirely sure. Is there a set number of years before curiosity turns into full-on bisexuality?


----------



## Cascading Crazy (Sep 10, 2009)

All 0///0


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Cascading Crazy said:


> All 0///0



Thats pansexual


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Not entirely sure. Is there a set number of years before curiosity turns into full-on bisexuality?


Um... No. @_@ It's basically when you transition from "Can I get into this?" to "I'm totally into this."


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Not entirely sure. Is there a set number of years before curiosity turns into full-on bisexuality?



I think you can consider yourself Bisexual when you look at a man and say, I'd hit that - even if you've never had sex with a man before.  This applies to both men and women.  Gay Lesbian or whatever.

I wonder though, and this is just a hypothetical question.  If a zoophile also likes humans, or a necrophile also likes the living, do they qualify as bisexual?


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Um... No. @_@ It's basically when you transition from "Can I get into this?" to "I'm totally into this."


 
I guess I'm bisexual then.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

Dementiality said:


> I think you can consider yourself Bisexual when you look at a man and say, I'd hit that - even if you've never had sex with a man before. This applies to both men and women. Gay Lesbian or whatever.
> 
> I wonder though, and this is just a hypothetical question. If a zoophile also likes humans, or a necrophile also likes the living, do they qualify as bisexual?


 
I prefer not to dwell on what sick fucks get off on.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Dementiality said:


> I think you can consider yourself Bisexual when you look at a man and say, I'd hit that - even if you've never had sex with a man before.  This applies to both men and women.  Gay Lesbian or whatever.
> 
> I wonder though, and this is just a hypothetical question.  If a zoophile also likes humans, or a necrophile also likes the living, do they qualify as bisexual?



Depends, if s/he has a preference, then s/he is also bisexual, but if s/he has none, then I guess pansexual


----------



## Cascading Crazy (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Um... No. @_@ It's basically when you transition from "Can I get into this?" to "I'm totally into this."


 I know it wasn't to me buuut for me my throught process is 

"Can I get into this?" then "Oh yeah I totally fits into this!

Like my toaster for one... oh note to self draw a pic like that


----------



## Wastedwings (Sep 10, 2009)

still asexual here.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

Cascading Crazy said:


> I know it wasn't to me buuut for me my throught process is
> 
> "Can I get into this?" then "Oh yeah I totally fits into this!
> 
> Like my toaster for one... oh note to self draw a pic like that



troll much?

word of advice, keep that pic for your own referance thanks


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh dear. asexual. The feeling of being aroused is soo wonderful and pleasent. you don't know what you'r missing.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

BTW, am I the only one disturbed by the fact that zoophilia and necrophilia are as accepted here as being gay or bi? I mean, acceptance is great but where is the line drawn?


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> BTW, am I the only one disturbed by the fact that zoophilia and necrophilia are as accepted here as being gay or bi? I mean, acceptance is great but where is the line drawn?


They added Plushophilia...apparently theyre accepting everything


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> BTW, am I the only one disturbed by the fact that zoophilia and necrophilia are as accepted here as being gay or bi? I mean, acceptance is great but where is the line drawn?



*Shrug*  I guess the line is blurred there, but You don't have to do something or even understand something to accept that others do.  I can't imagine what appeals they draw from.  I have a pathological aversion to dead things, and zoophilia is equally unfathomable to me.  But if someone were to come up to me and say they did that, well...  You know, to be honest I'd probably commit the necrophile and I wouldn't want to know any details about the zoophile.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> BTW, am I the only one disturbed by the fact that zoophilia and necrophilia are as accepted here as being gay or bi? I mean, acceptance is great but where is the line drawn?



It isn't. The poll options are just retarded.


----------



## Benn (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> BTW, am I the only one disturbed by the fact that zoophilia and necrophilia are as accepted here as being gay or bi? I mean, acceptance is great but where is the line drawn?


 Yeah, ill throw my hat into the ring on this one... im pretty sure the line is drawn at HUMANS, and LIVING, tyvm...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> BTW, am I the only one disturbed by the fact that zoophilia and necrophilia are as accepted here as being gay or bi? I mean, acceptance is great but where is the line drawn?



Well.  Zoos aren't really accepted here as far as I know.  It's frowned upon.  Not so sure about necros, though.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

The way I understand it, fucking anything that can't give you consent makes you a rapist by definition. And I know _that's_ frowned upon.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 10, 2009)

Vibrators cant give consent...does that mean women all over the world are raping them? D:


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

Machines don't count.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 10, 2009)

*shrug*
You said anything :U


----------



## Benn (Sep 10, 2009)

Oooh, semantics Major, eh? ;p


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

Kaizy said:


> *shrug*
> You said anything :U


 
Anyone then.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 11, 2009)

Still bisexual here.  

And no we are definitely not accepting of zoos and all that other weird bullshit.  You fuck a dog, you GTFO.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2009)

Pansexual here. I fall for personality. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Pansexual here. I fall for personality. :V


And little girls :V


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm 50/50 bisexual


----------



## Koray (Sep 11, 2009)

STILL BISEXUAL!!!!
and still leaning towards gay because of my relationship...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

Still asexual.
Choo choo.

I don't understand the point of locking the thread and then telling people "oh go ahead and reopen it", though.


----------



## Hir (Sep 11, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> BTW, am I the only one disturbed by the fact that zoophilia and necrophilia are as accepted here as being gay or bi? I mean, acceptance is great but where is the line drawn?


Well it isn't really. I remember the last Zoophile I ever saw here was told to go and die painfully.


----------



## Koray (Sep 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well it isn't really. I remember the last Zoophile I ever saw here was told to go and die painfully.



And if he was here, I'd second that >:C


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 11, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Well.  Zoos aren't really accepted here as far as I know.  It's frowned upon.  Not so sure about necros, though.



I don't think anyone here's ever proudly or otherwise admitted to being a necrophile and then expected sympathy or applause, like the zoos do. Then again, maybe I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 11, 2009)

What's wrong with this furry fandom? More necrophiles than plushophiles?

aaaand gay.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm bisexual leaning towards gay.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 11, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> What's wrong with this furry fandom? More necrophiles than plushophiles?
> 
> aaaand gay.


Necro is a funnier poll option than plushophile.


----------



## Tazzin (Sep 11, 2009)

Still lesbian.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I'm bisexual leaning towards gay.


Geez, you sure do decide this stuff fast...


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm 100% gay, but I don't really have a problem with straight people.



Ahkmill said:


> Geez, you sure do decide this stuff fast...



I was wondering if anyone was following my answers. I was trying to be the typical straight furry who joins this site.... then teh gay gets them

:?

I also like to stick it in my teddy.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know yet.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 11, 2009)

Between gay and straight.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I'm 100% gay, but I don't really have a problem with straight people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you go from straight to gay in the course of a day without getting raped or traumatized somehow?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2009)

Eli said:


> It isn't. The poll options are just retarded.



Thanks, but whats the use of making a "Whats your sexual orientation?" poll if you only put what you wanna see instead of what the others might be?  Not evrybody's hetero, gay or bi, there're other kinds, and they doesnt all fall into the Other section..


----------



## Aurali (Sep 11, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I don't know yet.


take your time love.


Ibuuyk said:


> Thanks, but whats the use of making a "Whats your sexual orientation?" poll if you only put what you wanna see instead of what the others might be?  Not evrybody's hetero, gay or bi, there're other kinds, and they doesnt all fall into the Other section..



Dunno, maybe the poller thought these options were necessary?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2009)

Eli said:


> take your time love.
> 
> 
> Dunno, maybe the poller thought these options were necessary?



Im the one who made this thread, and thus this poll ='/


----------



## Ratte (Sep 11, 2009)

Eli said:


> take your time love.



I just kinda gave up.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2009)

Straight dragonfucker


----------



## Koray (Sep 12, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I don't know yet.


Don't worry, if its the time to know, you'll know.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> And little girls :V


Don't tell them my secret D:


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 12, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> Oh dear. asexual. The feeling of being aroused is soo wonderful and pleasent. you don't know what you'r missing.


 
You obviously dont understand that Asexual means little to no sexual attraction to anything, right? That means less mistakes and horomone driven decisions, along with your libido adapting to some other purpose than sexual arousal/procreation.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 12, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> Oh dear. asexual. The feeling of being aroused is soo wonderful and pleasent. you don't know what you'r missing.



Brb vomiting.



DevianFur said:


> Don't worry, if its the time to know, you'll know.



Lol no.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 12, 2009)

Valnyrthefolf said:


> Oh dear. asexual. The feeling of being aroused is soo wonderful and pleasent.



It isn't, really. I don't get the whole big deal about it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 12, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> It isn't, really. I don't get the whole big deal about it.


 
I can enjoy a line of coke. I can enjoy a fine wine. I can enjoy cigars. I can enjoy nature. I can enjoy a drive at night. 

I dont exactly get turned on easily. It is because my libido finds pleasure in things other than procreation/sticking it in someone's pooper.


----------



## Shaedyn (Sep 12, 2009)

5% of guys drive me wiiiiiilllld. 70% are neutral, 25% are ugly. There is no middle ground!
60% of girls = hawt. No girl drives me wild like an ultra cute catboy at an anime convention can though :3


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Bisexual

60/40 female preferance

almost a year of wondering, and all it took to be sure today was 5 seconds, and a kiss ^_^


----------



## Zolen (Sep 12, 2009)

_Heterosexual, and happy to be._


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Bisexual
> 
> 60/40 female preferance
> 
> almost a year of wondering, and all it took to be sure today was 5 seconds, and a kiss ^_^


So did you kiss a girl for 3 seconds and a guy for 2 seconds?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> So did you kiss a girl for 3 seconds and a guy for 2 seconds?



no, guy for 5 seconds lol.

i say 60/40 because at the end of the day no matter what my feelings are for guys, Nicole is stll my Girlfriend, and i still love her ^_^


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> no, guy for 5 seconds lol.
> 
> i say 60/40 because at the end of the day no matter what my feelings are for guys, Nicole is stll my Girlfriend, and i still love her ^_^


Way to cheat on your girlfriend, asshole.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 12, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> It isn't, really. I don't get the whole big deal about it.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Way to cheat on your girlfriend, asshole.



hey it was by no means intentional!
go read my journal on FA, it was completely unexpected :3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> hey it was by no means intentional!
> go read my journal on FA, it was completely unexpected :3



Oh, so that makes cheating okay?

Douche bag.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

is it really cheating?
i consider it to be a once off, unexpected incident. im not going to go around meeting every hot guy in town after because of it
And, yes i will be coming clean to her when i see her again on Monday, so if she thinks it is cheating, so be it. we'll work past it.
We have a solid relationship, and she knows ive been curious since we started seeing each other.
End of disscussion thanks.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 13, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> is it really cheating?



Um, yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

fine, i respect your opinion.
but, i still stick by my own. and any concequences that may befall it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 13, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Um, yes. Yes it is.


 


An Lasair Rua said:


> fine, i respect your opinion.
> but, i still stick by my own. and any concequences that may befall it.


 
YAY! People arguing over subjective perceptions!


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Um, yes. Yes it is.



and did she care when i told her earlyier *drumroll*

not. a. bit

we worked it out, and it wont happen again.

We're still in love, and thats all we care about.
[/debate]


----------



## SilverDeni (Sep 13, 2009)

Straight. ;D


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm all filled with Bi pride


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 13, 2009)

Still like them penises.


----------



## Koray (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm back to Bi... leaning towards noone


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

I've only heard of like 4 of these choices.

I would go out with only boys

if I went out with a girl, what would my parents say?


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> I've only heard of like 4 of these choices.
> 
> I would go out with only boys
> 
> if I went out with a girl, what would my parents say?


idk your parents, but what would be the worst that would happen


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

they will think it is gross. We're Chinese.

I have nothing against gay/lesbian people, though.


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> they will think it is gross. We're Chinese.
> 
> I have nothing against gay/lesbian people, though.


Chinese don't like gays, or Bis?


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know. I'm not sure. maybe some are gay/bi/lesbians...I just don't know


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> I don't know. I'm not sure. maybe some are gay/bi/lesbians...I just don't know



not all americans are fat

not all Irish are drunks

not all French are rude                                       

(lol steriotypes)

therefore id say not all chinese are straight.

Besides, you could always just, you know, 'not' tell your parents if theoretically you were not straight. just throwing it out there.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

I am straight. and you're right. Not all Chinese are straight.


----------



## Zanner (Sep 14, 2009)

Um, right, fully hetrosexual. Single & looking too, if anyone is wondering.. 

And a 'Necrophile' is actually a fitish, not a sexual orientation, is it not? Or perhaps it's meerely my opinon. I must say it would be on an entirely new level of disturbing if it was an oreitation...


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 14, 2009)

Zanner said:


> Um, right, fully hetrosexual. Single & looking too, if anyone is wondering..
> 
> And a 'necrophiliac' is actually a fitish, not a sexual orientation, is it not? Or perhaps it's meerely my opinon. I must say it would be on an entirely new level of disturbing if it was an oreitation...


We know.  OP is just a little "speshul".


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

what pansexual? And all those others? (besides asexual, bisexual, heterosexual, and homosexual) are those made up? and I'm sure _no one_ is asexual


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> I'm sure _no one_ is asexual



there's actually quite a lot here


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2009)

This poll is the best one so far.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 14, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> what pansexual? And all those others? (besides asexual, bisexual, heterosexual, and homosexual) are those made up? and I'm sure _no one_ is asexual


Pansexual is the attraction to personalities.  None of those are made up.  There's quite a few asexuals that frequent this thread.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 14, 2009)

I just went through the whole day without a single straight thought. I was gay all day. @_@


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Pansexual is the attraction to personalities. None of those are made up. There's quite a few asexuals that frequent this thread.


 

ohhhhhhh


----------



## Midna (Sep 14, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I just went through the whole day without a single straight thought. I was gay all day. @_@


I've had that before


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 14, 2009)

Gay, gay, gay. That's me today~


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

still straight...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 14, 2009)

STRAIGHT.
I LOVE MY YAOI.

BUT (help me, furries..) recently I mentioned to a friend that the only remotely female thing I find attractive is Renamon. She said this is gay. Is it? 
I cannot stand women in anything sexual, it has to be blokes.
But then where does Renamon and her golden fur fit in? Oman


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 14, 2009)

Straight. 



Harebelle said:


> STRAIGHT.
> I LOVE MY YAOI.
> 
> BUT (help me, furries..) recently I mentioned to a friend that the only remotely female thing I find attractive is Renamon. She said this is gay. Is it?
> ...



No, it doesn't count. I asked a similar question in another thread and everyone said no.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> STRAIGHT.
> I LOVE MY YAOI.
> 
> BUT (help me, furries..) recently I mentioned to a friend that the only remotely female thing I find attractive is Renamon. She said this is gay. Is it?
> ...


It is common for a straight person to have a "crush" on someone of the same sex, but still remain perfectly straight. They admit, the person is one good looker, but they're still straight.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks, you two. *pats*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 14, 2009)

Yay. :3

Well, I just fell victim to a straight thought. My gay streak has ended.


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 14, 2009)

I think Somebody likes Harebelle, what do you think, Ahkmill?


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 16, 2009)

Dementiality said:


> I think Somebody likes Harebelle,


 
"I like all females, as long as they're alive and breathing.
 Females are like fruit, doesn't matter what shape they're in as long as I can squeeze 'em."~Red Skelton.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 16, 2009)

Drake-Lord said:


> "I like all females, as long as they're alive and breathing.
> Females are like fruit, doesn't matter what shape they're in as long as I can squeeze 'em."~Red Skelton.



Red skeleton.. from FFL2?


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 16, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Red skeleton.. from FFL2?


 
Yeah its Red Skelton, I noted that on the other post. I am not sure what FFL2 is but I have his comedy show on DVD.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 16, 2009)

Ohh.. not the same Red Skeleton then


----------



## Jelly (Sep 16, 2009)

An insufferable fag told me that Xaerun is lying and breaking white wimmenz hearts now. why.
I don't really get it.

Dude:
1. You're an otter.
2. You're a human being who draws himself as an otter.
3. You're gay.

This isn't rocket science here.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 16, 2009)

This one was, "America's Clown Prince."
Born 1913-Died 1997.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> An insufferable fag told me that Xaerun is lying and breaking white wimmenz hearts now. why.
> I don't really get it.
> 
> Dude:
> ...



He's just acting out of hurt. ):


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 16, 2009)

Dementiality said:


> I think Somebody likes Harebelle, what do you think, Ahkmill?


Totally.


Still bisexual, mostly gay, but to my parents I'm metrosexual.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Totally.
> 
> 
> Still bisexual, mostly gay, but to my parents I'm metrosexual.



So you can't dress yourself then, or...?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 16, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> So you can't dress yourself then, or...?


Nah, I just act the same, only claim to still be straight. It's bound to fail, I know, but it works for now. ;3


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 16, 2009)

Now 50/50 bi.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Nah, I just act the same, only claim to still be straight. It's bound to fail, I know, but it works for now. ;3



Okay.
_What does that mean?_


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 16, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay.
> _What does that mean?_


"HEY DAD, I'M A FAG BUT NOT REALLY."


----------



## Dass (Sep 16, 2009)

Asexual. My virginity is protected by the forcefield of my intense disinterest.


----------



## Mr_Di (Sep 17, 2009)

Bisexual *meows silently* ^___^


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I can honestly say without a shadow of a doubt that I'm completely gay. Not bi, like I originally thought. Hitman's gonna come in here and whoop my ass for saying that since I've flopped so many times. But I'm sure this time.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm pansexual. Yeah, yeah, lolz bread!  Still, I don't find physical sex (whether within the binary or out) to be nearly as important as the person behind it. That's mostly why I don't identify as bi, though I'll say it just because nobody's ever heard of the term _pansexual_.

I went through a (very long, my entire high school life and then some) phase of asexuality before realizing this.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 17, 2009)

first off, who put necrophile in the poll (lol)
and second which 4 said they were necrophiles (more lolz) XD
asexual btw
EDIT: FA kicks ass


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> first off, who put necrophile in the poll (lol)
> and second which 4 said they were necrophiles (more lolz) XD
> asexual btw
> EDIT: FA kicks ass


 
What are you still doing up? GO TO BED CALEB! XD


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a preference to guys but I don't mine the company of an occasional female.


----------



## Ash (Sep 17, 2009)

Personaly, I'm rather confused about mine. :\


----------



## Koray (Sep 17, 2009)

right now...

confused....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 17, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> first off, who put necrophile in the poll (lol)
> and second which 4 said they were necrophiles (more lolz) XD
> asexual btw
> EDIT: FA kicks ass



Im the one who put Necrophile in the post, no clue why I did it, though oO



Runefox said:


> I'm pansexual. Yeah, yeah, lolz bread!  Still, I don't find physical sex (whether within the binary or out) to be nearly as important as the person behind it. That's mostly why I don't identify as bi, though I'll say it just because nobody's ever heard of the term _pansexual_.
> 
> I went through a (very long, my entire high school life and then some) phase of asexuality before realizing this.


 
 Oh, so it took you a while to get outta asexuality?  Im in college and still asexual..  how old were you when you realized you were pansexual?


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Sep 17, 2009)

i think of myself as bi... but i have a preference for guys


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 17, 2009)

Nick said:


> I think I can honestly say without a shadow of a doubt that I'm completely gay. Not bi, like I originally thought. Hitman's gonna come in here and whoop my ass for saying that since I've flopped so many times. But I'm sure this time.


 
*facepaw* Third time within a month that you've filp-flopped. lol I oughta kick your ass, but I won't cuz I <3 ya too much. ^^

I'm still 50/50 bisexual, btw.


----------



## Barak (Sep 17, 2009)

Still Pansexual


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> *facepaw* Third time within a month that you've filp-flopped. lol I oughta kick your ass, but I won't cuz I <3 ya too much. ^^
> 
> I'm still 50/50 bisexual, btw.


 
XD I know you do. And 50/50 lol  It's only a matter of time.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 17, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> first off, who put necrophile in the poll (lol)
> and second which 4 said they were necrophiles (more lolz) XD
> asexual btw
> EDIT: FA kicks ass


 
NO YOU'RE NOT!!! Start fapping more and you'll figure it out.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

Bi and proud


----------



## Stawks (Sep 17, 2009)

Gay. I'm more Merrit than Mercury, but I'm still a queer.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 17, 2009)

Bi, yet my libido lags behind. So I consider myself Asexual as a result.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

it strikes me as kinda funny that ther r more bi people then hetero


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 17, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> it strikes me as kinda funny that ther r more bi people then hetero



There're more bisexuals than heterosexuals, and more homosexuals than bisexuals, scary indeed


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

i like it


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 17, 2009)

Trev, I love your avatar, Tails was always my fave in Sonic games ^^ *hugs*


----------



## Telnac (Sep 18, 2009)

Too bad you couldn't vote combinations.  What's a man who's into fucking dead goats (but only female ones) to mark?  Necrophile?  Zoophile?  Heterosexual?

I'm heterosexual... with a slight bit of zoophilia.  (I'm into dragons... but only dragons, and only INTELLIGENT dragons at that.)


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Too bad you couldn't vote combinations. What's a man who's into fucking dead goats (but only female ones) to mark? Necrophile? Zoophile? Heterosexual?
> 
> I'm heterosexual... with a slight bit of zoophilia. (I'm into dragons... but only dragons, and only INTELLIGENT dragons at that.)


 
Too bad zoophilia with dragons is physically impossible. Good luck with that.

Still 50/50 bi.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 18, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Too bad zoophilia with dragons is physically impossible. Good luck with that.


Robotics & AI FTW.    It doesn't matter if I have to wait 'til I'm 99.  That's what Viagra's for.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 18, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Robotics & AI FTW.



http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh279/tigerhonaker/Two-Thumbs-Up1.jpg

Oh yeah, on topic: straight (mostly)


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2009)

LizardKing made me realize how awesome female dragons are. 

So I guess I'm still pansexual.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 18, 2009)

I guess I'm just a male whore,
"I do so love vag, its in my nature, can't change that."


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 18, 2009)

<----- This is directed to my username.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

Is this topic still alive cuz i thought this one was pretty fun


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 18, 2009)

Still gay.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't remember what I said last so I'm just going to be honest and say bi and see if Trevfox notices


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 18, 2009)

Teto said:


> Still gay.


 
Fag.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 18, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Fag.


Slut.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

yup it was about me being bi but do you really hate bi people


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> yup it was about me being bi but do you really hate bi people



Me? Did you read my post?


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

ohhh u said sumthin about it in another post idk which one sorry about the confusion i think it was a joke tho i said i was bi and u said no fags on this forum haha


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 18, 2009)

Still bi.

And yeh, he wasn't srs.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

ohhh k i thought he was XD


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> ohhh k i thought he was XD



nope. You should familiarize yourself with the *:V* post facetiousness modifier


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 18, 2009)

Teto said:


> Slut.


 
Whore of Babylon.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 18, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Whore of Babylon.


 
by the rivers of... God dam it

Straight back on topic... i'm straight


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> ohhh k i thought he was XD



^^ This



SnowFox said:


> nope. You should familiarize yourself with the *:V* post facetiousness modifier



^^ This.

And this: <3 You Snowy x


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

> nope. You should familiarize yourself with the *:V* post facetiousness modifier


 
yea my bad ive never really seen that one too often


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> yea my bad ive never really seen that one too often



Stick around here and you will.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 18, 2009)

Still bi, still mostly gay.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 18, 2009)

*Sings, "Just a jigglo everywhere I go, people always know, the roll I'm playing."*

Oh, huh I'm straight.

Although, most bi, and gay people are fun to talk to, as friends.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm GayHeterosexual


----------



## Runefox (Sep 19, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh, so it took you a while to get outta asexuality?  Im in college and still asexual..  how old were you when you realized you were pansexual?



Hmm, I think I was around 19. I've been through a few periods of doubt and a few relapses of asexuality, but it's all basically come back to pansexuality. I think that perhaps they're linked in some way, considering that both have an inherent disinterest in physical sex. The key difference, however, is that a pansexual can find attraction, physical or otherwise, in any person, while an asexual can find none.

For a bit of a timeline, from about the time I hit adolescence (what, around 12 or 13, give or take? That seems about right), I considered myself asexual - I actively avoided any sort of romantic or sexual encounters and held no attraction for anyone of either sex - up until around the time I hit 18 or 19 (in around the last year of high school), when I began to identify as pansexual; Attracted more to the person rather than the gender. Around 21 or 22, I began to slip back into asexuality (due largely to preoccupation with work/school/other things and being surrounded by lecherous fools who run from relationship to relationship on a more or less monthly basis), and have again within the last year begun to identify once more as pansexual.

One of the major things that I've realized over the years is that sexuality is incredibly fluid for many, myself included. I can literally in the run of a month or even shorter start to find a gender more attractive than another, and during some periods, find attraction in nothing. For me, this is one of the major reasons that prompted me to identify myself as pansexual (in this case almost literally panning from gender to gender and back again), along with my strong personal belief that gender isn't truly a boundary as far as relationships and sexual activity go - We're all the same in the beginning and in the end, regardless of what's in our pants. Only our physical development has differed, even in the case of the intersexed. I don't believe that gender alone is a reason to place a boundary between people, and as such, I don't believe that I am bound by that, either. I'm not religious in any way, so that insight is absolute for me. It's ultimately more important to me to be attracted to a person rather than a gender.

I've had a lot of time to think about it, both back in my high school years and today, and those are my reasons. I may still find myself falling into periods of asexuality, but otherwise, my ideals are boundless.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 19, 2009)

Straight. Vag is awsome.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 19, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Hmm, I think I was around 19. I've been through a few periods of doubt and a few relapses of asexuality, but it's all basically come back to pansexuality. I think that perhaps they're linked in some way, considering that both have an inherent disinterest in physical sex. The key difference, however, is that a pansexual can find attraction, physical or otherwise, in any person, while an asexual can find none.
> 
> For a bit of a timeline, from about the time I hit adolescence (what, around 12 or 13, give or take? That seems about right), I considered myself asexual - I actively avoided any sort of romantic or sexual encounters and held no attraction for anyone of either sex - up until around the time I hit 18 or 19 (in around the last year of high school), when I began to identify as pansexual; Attracted more to the person rather than the gender. Around 21 or 22, I began to slip back into asexuality (due largely to preoccupation with work/school/other things and being surrounded by lecherous fools who run from relationship to relationship on a more or less monthly basis), and have again within the last year begun to identify once more as pansexual.
> 
> ...



This is pretty much the same for me.. strange enough. Was asexual til about 17-18 and even then was barely sexual til college. Don't really do much anymore, though that's the medication now :/


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 19, 2009)

Sigh, so I guess there's a 50/50 chance of me either staying asexual for the rest of my life, or getting confused and changing my orientation like I change underwear..


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

I can go through whole days without having a straight thought now. This will probably never change until I stop dating a person of the male persuasion, but I dun' think that's gunna' happen anytime soon~


----------



## Bureikuu (Sep 19, 2009)

And the bisexuals are in the lead  nah, don't matter what ya are, we're all people or in this case furries


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

Bureikuu said:


> And the bisexuals are in the lead  nah, don't matter what ya are, we're all people or in this case furries


Furries are people.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 19, 2009)

I thought hetero was gna catch us for a second there go bi


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> I thought hetero was gna catch us for a second there go bi


Psh, that'll never happen as long as anthro penises remain totally amazing.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Psh, that'll never happen as long as anthro penises remain totally amazing.


 
they are pretty amazing

opinions from a straight furry


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 19, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me so many people are bi. 

And how can I not be bi? I love tits~ <3
Having tits is awesome, but having another pair of tits to nuzzle and squish and motorboat... jackpot. 

But in all truth, I could never have a relationship with you crazy bitches. My hormones are enough to deal with as is. I don't want to have my period sync with anyone's, kay. Let me play with your tits then leave me be. I have a boyfriend to go bounce upon. D;


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Doesn't surprise me so many people are bi.
> 
> And how can I not be bi? I love tits~ <3
> Having tits is awesome, but having another pair of tits to nuzzle and squish and motorboat... jackpot.
> ...


I think you just made me a little straighter...


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Doesn't surprise me so many people are bi.
> 
> And how can I not be bi? I love tits~ <3
> Having tits is awesome, but having another pair of tits to nuzzle and squish and motorboat... jackpot.
> ...


 
Damn straight

I'd ask for a date but you already got a BF.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Doesn't surprise me so many people are bi.
> 
> And how can I not be bi? I love tits~ <3
> Having tits is awesome, but having another pair of tits to nuzzle and squish and motorboat... jackpot.
> ...


That was hot.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That was hot.



You saying this after a pyromaniac's post makes me laugh. x3

I need to stop myself before I go on a tit rave. ... I may just have to open a rave thread for tits. Look what you people have done!


I tend to keep the fact I'm bisexual to myself until someone asks. I've found that there is a great advantage to keeping personal facts to yourself... and being short. If you love tits, being short is awesome. You can hug a lass and bury your face in wonderful cleavage, and just bust out the 'I'm sorry, I'm short' excuse if they call you on it. x3


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> You saying this after a pyromaniac's post makes me laugh. x3
> 
> I need to stop myself before I go on a tit rave. ... I may just have to open a rave thread for tits. Look what you people have done!
> 
> ...


There can never be too many raves about tits.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> You saying this after a pyromaniac's post makes me laugh. x3
> 
> I need to stop myself before I go on a tit rave. ... I may just have to open a rave thread for tits. Look what you people have done!
> 
> ...


And now I am incredibly jealous of you. 5'6" for the lose~


----------



## Dass (Sep 19, 2009)

Still... very asexual after reading last few comments.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> And now I am incredibly jealous of you. 5'6" for the lose~


5 7 ftl.  Short enough to not be tall, but not short enough to be like "aww look how little and cute he is"


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> 5 7 ftl.  Short enough to not be tall, but not short enough to be like "aww look how little and cute he is"


I know your pain.


----------



## Reiko (Sep 19, 2009)

Irl wimminz and drawn dudes. :3 Real cock is gross.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> And now I am incredibly jealous of you. 5'6" for the lose~



5' 3"~
Short enough to be teased over it, tall enough to tease the other midgets. XP


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> 5' 3"~
> Short enough to be teased over it, tall enough to tease the other midgets. XP


I have a friend who's 5'3". He's so tiny and adowable! ^3^


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I have a friend who's 5'3". He's so tiny and adowable! ^3^



Bet I could pick him up and carry him around like a new bride. =P


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Bet I could pick him up and carry him around like a new bride. =P


I've already done that. Sucks that he ain't gay...

Oh well, I'm taken, anyway. ^_^


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I've already done that. Sucks that he ain't gay...
> 
> Oh well, I'm taken, anyway. ^_^



He ain't gay? Mwahahahaha.... all the better. x3
Even more emasculating for a straight male to be carted around by a lady. ;o


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> He ain't gay? Mwahahahaha.... all the better. x3
> Even more emasculating for a straight male to be carted around by a lady. ;o


You're so lucky. You and your damn vagina, always taking the cute men away. DAMN YOU.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> You're so lucky. You and your damn vagina, always taking the cute men away. DAMN YOU.



I know, I don't get the appeal either. T.T
Quiefs alone should be enough to scare away most men. D;
Not to mention periods and childbirth. 
Woo lawd, no wonder there are so many gay men. *snorts*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I know, I don't get the appeal either. T.T
> Quiefs alone should be enough to scare away most men. D;
> Not to mention periods and childbirth.
> Woo lawd, no wonder there are so many gay men. *snorts*


You just made me gayer. And I was having such a nice straight moment, too. Dammit all. :V


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> You just made me gayer. And I was having such a nice straight moment, too. Dammit all. :V



Two Words: Prolapsed Uterus.

Yeah, envision a woman's childsack dragging the floor cause it fell out after she had a kid. This really can happen. (Just ask my old Health teacher. I almost yakked on her when she told me this.)

If that doesn't blast you into a flamming nebula in a golden cockpit, well... there still may be hope. Or something. xP

If you get a straight thought again, I'll be under the boardwalk pier. >;o *unf unf*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Two Words: Prolapsed Uterus.
> 
> Yeah, envision a woman's childsack dragging the floor cause it fell out after she had a kid. This really can happen. (Just ask my old Health teacher. I almost yakked on her when she told me this.)
> 
> ...


Damn you, Straight-Killer! Thou hast stricken again!


By the way, just a random question. Are you 50/50 bi? Or is there a bias in there?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm still pretty much asexual.  :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm still pretty much asexual.  :V


You're no fun, Ratte. :C


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2009)

fgt


----------



## Dass (Sep 19, 2009)

Reading this is making me even more asexual. If that's even possible anymore.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 19, 2009)

My face: o.o;


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Dass said:


> Reading this is making me even more asexual. If that's even possible anymore.


You're also no fun. Go forth and have boring parties with Ratte in which nothing of interest happens.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm still pretty much asexual. :V


 


Dass said:


> Reading this is making me even more asexual. If that's even possible anymore.


 
We should totally have Asexual intercourse... 

Like smoking meth, or doing that thing from the Coneheads with the headbands.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> 5' 3"~
> Short enough to be teased over it, tall enough to tease the other midgets. XP



Best ever.  My S.O. is 5' 3" and I'm a whole foot taller, and it's amazing. <3


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm still straight  X3
Also the poll title has 2 ses


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I'm still straight  X3
> Also the poll title has 2 ses


That's cuz' it's 2X as sexual.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Damn you, Straight-Killer! Thou hast stricken again!
> 
> 
> By the way, just a random question. Are you 50/50 bi? Or is there a bias in there?




Well, it would be safe to just call me 50/50.
As I said, I don't like relationships with women. Seems to be more drama. But, I love the aesthetics of the female form. Curves are so sexy~

Men fulfill me more, I want to say... in like, what I need out of a relationship. 
(And... in truth, I enjoy bouncing upon a pork pogo more than I do eating a pink taco)

So I guess I do have a bias, I prefer to have relationships with men. xP


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Well, it would be safe to just call me 50/50.
> As I said, I don't like relationships with women. Seems to be more drama. But, I love the aesthetics of the female form. Curves are so sexy~
> 
> Men fulfill me more, I want to say... in like, what I need out of a relationship.
> ...



I have no physical bias, but I also prefer relationships with men for the lack of drama. All of the girls I have been interested in were very boyish in their personalities.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 19, 2009)

Now men do have their own drama too, but not as much. (In fact, I'd like to say most of their drama is started by women.) 

Kinda funny you've been with tomboys. xP 
Seems I attract effeminate men to me. No idea why. 

I must say though, long hair on a guy is like... omg. *drools* Love playing my hands through luxurious locks. x3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Now men do have their own drama too, but not as much. (In fact, I'd like to say most of their drama is started by women.)
> 
> Kinda funny you've been with tomboys. xP
> Seems I attract effeminate men to me. No idea why.
> ...


I can be effeminate when I feel like it. Being an actor means win~


----------



## X (Sep 19, 2009)

im (theoretically) bi; its annoying, i like guys personalities, but girls looks and figure, if i could find a hot tomboy chick with a moderate personality that likes horror movies i would be in heaven.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 19, 2009)

still bi

still 60/40 female

still with mah GF ^_^


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

I think I'm more of a 65/35 bi, now. Still leaning toward gay, though.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Now men do have their own drama too, but not as much. (In fact, I'd like to say most of their drama is started by women.)
> 
> Kinda funny you've been with tomboys. xP
> Seems I attract effeminate men to me. No idea why.
> ...


 
Well, then hello! Long haired guy right here! lol

I keep my hair long because I know that some people adore it. XD

Still 50/50 bi, but idk if that's gonna last very long. :\


----------



## Ratte (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> You're no fun, Ratte. :C



Because you're a fgt.



X said:


> im (theoretically) bi; its annoying, i like guys personalities, but girls looks and figure, if i could find a hot tomboy chick with a moderate personality that likes horror movies i would be in heaven.



Horror movies are fucking awesome.


----------



## RamboFox (Sep 19, 2009)

I really have no idea - well, I'm straight in real life, but when it comes to fur, I'm half parts gay...

So...?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 19, 2009)

Another bi here.. Probly leaning toward guy but i dunno.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Well, then hello! Long haired guy right here! lol
> 
> I keep my hair long because I know that some people adore it. XD
> 
> Still 50/50 bi, but idk if that's gonna last very long. :\



Long hair and a metalhead? Noice~

As long as it's clean though. Greasy hair is not cool. T.T

Not back to the orientation thingy...
I've had considerably less females hit on me than males, I'd like to say. (I could be wrong though, I mean, I'm blind to the advances of others. Guy took me out to a dinner once that cost more than $200... I had no idea he liked me.)

I didn't really even think I liked girls until one asked me out when I was 15. XD;;


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Another bi here.. Probly leaning toward guy but i dunno.


Looking at your ave makes me feel so gay... XD


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 19, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Long hair and a metalhead? Noice~
> 
> As long as it's clean though. Greasy hair is not cool. T.T
> 
> ...


 
Oh hell no, I keep my hair clean. \m/ Greasy hair doesn't get you anywhere lol.

Still 50/50 bi. i've been with two girls, no guys. Idk whether or not to frown, go "meh", or smile. :\



Ahkmill said:


> Looking at your ave makes me feel so gay... XD


 
Agreed. XD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Still 50/50 bi. i've been with two girls, no guys. Idk whether or not to frown, go "meh", or smile. :\


Oh wow, you've gotten gayer. Was it my hairstyle? xD


----------



## Kurama17 (Sep 20, 2009)

Meh, I've found out something strange about myself, and I dunno if it's true or not, but I guess I'm like, 5% bi because I find dominant women attractive. Strange. RAWRBLSNARBLE.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 20, 2009)

Gay, but I'd put myself at a 5 on the Kinsey Scale (Predominantly homosexual, only incidentally heterosexual) I wouldn't call that bi though. More like bi curious (but from the other end of the spectrum than people are used to seeing, so I don't use this term to describe myself because it will confuse people)


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 20, 2009)

Some people think im gay some times. Is there a gay dress code or do i give off some wierd vibe.


----------



## Koray (Sep 20, 2009)

Right now, Bisexual 90/10 female/male preference


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 20, 2009)

See my name in Shark_the_raptor's' signature, in other words I am an Homosexual man that is in a loving relationship with Warrigal.

Girly Boys can grow some balls or get the fuck out.


----------



## Solmangrundy (Sep 20, 2009)

I lol'ed at the undecided vote choice "hmmm what do i like most >.< think think think"


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 20, 2009)

Why are "necrophile", "zoophile" and "plushophile" up there? Aren't those sick fetishes instead of actual orientations?

Anywho. I'm heterosexual, and am only interested in women. And a furry forum is the only place where I'd feel weird for being a heterosexual.


----------



## Solmangrundy (Sep 20, 2009)

Otis-Reamclaw said:


> Why are "necrophile", "zoophile" and "plushophile" up there? Aren't those sick fetishes instead of actual orientations?
> 
> Anywho. I'm heterosexual, and am only interested in women. And a furry forum is the only place where I'd feel weird for being a heterosexual.



Strange people out there.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 20, 2009)

TheRedRaptor said:


> See my name in Shark_the_raptor's' signature, in other words I am an Homosexual man that is in a loving relationship with Warrigal.
> 
> Girly Boys can grow some balls or get the fuck out.



Whoa, you're Dingo's boyfriend? Lucky guy. x3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

Otis-Reamclaw said:


> Why are "necrophile", "zoophile" and "plushophile" up there? Aren't those sick fetishes instead of actual orientations?



Arguments have been made that zoophilia and pedophilia are sexual orientations, since they seem to be based on the same biological characteristics as hetero and homosexuality.

That doesn't stop them from being fucked up and wrong, but I'm just sayin'. :T


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 20, 2009)

It's stick it in a guy or a gal, but I'd never date a guy, only women. Call that what you will.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 20, 2009)

Whoa there's a plushophile option? That's just sick. o.o'

Anyway, straight here.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

im still bi leaning more towards guys though cuz my last gf completely screwed me over so i swore of women for a while


----------



## Leon (Sep 20, 2009)

sorry to hear, hope everything works out better for you in the future eh?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 20, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Looking at your ave makes me feel so gay... XD



Haha xD o.o


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> im still bi leaning more towards guys though cuz my last gf completely screwed me over so i swore of women for a while


So a woman screwing you over completely changes your sexual attraction to every other famale.

Sorry, I just don't get that.


----------



## Benn (Sep 20, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Gay, but I'd put myself at a 5 on the Kinsey Scale (Predominantly homosexual, only incidentally heterosexual) I wouldn't call that bi though. More like bi curious (but from the other end of the spectrum than people are used to seeing, so I don't use this term to describe myself because it will confuse people)


 
Kinsey Scale is what this thread needs, that would smooth things over considerably.   I'd say I'm 5.5... Kristen Stewart is the only exception  don't even know why.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 20, 2009)

What's the Kinsey Scale?
*Shot for being lazy to search*


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2009)

The Wave said:


> What's the Kinsey Scale?
> *Shot for being lazy to search*


A scale to express degrees of homosexuality.  
http://www2.hu-berlin.de/sexology/GESUND/ARCHIV/GIF2/KINS.GIF


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Haha xD o.o


I can't stop staring at it. So much homo, so little ave space!


----------



## The Wave (Sep 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> A scale to express degrees of homosexuality.
> http://www2.hu-berlin.de/sexology/GESUND/ARCHIV/GIF2/KINS.GIF


I see, that explains some stuff....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2009)

Hatesexual


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sigh, so I guess there's a 50/50 chance of me either staying asexual for the rest of my life, or getting confused and changing my orientation like I change underwear..



I wouldn't say that. Sexual orientation can be difficult to discern, and can take years to develop, particularly if you've had a difficult adolescence (far beyond crap like "oh my god I have acne now I'm going to be unpopular").

I mean, it could more or less simply be that you haven't developed an interest in either or both sexes for any number of reasons, and it may take some soul-searching to figure it out. Only you can really tell yourself what you're attracted to, who and how you want to spend the rest of your life. You're at the wheel. Just because you haven't found your destination yet doesn't mean you never will, nor does it mean you'll ricochet around like I do; Everyone's different. You don't just wake up one day and say, "Gee, yanno what? I'm gonna be gay today!" - You've got to follow what you feel is what your heart is telling you. It's sappy, but your emotions are the most powerful tools you can have for figuring this sort of thing out.


----------



## Koray (Sep 20, 2009)

Heterosexual... not really, no


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 20, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Heterosexual... not really, no


You scared me for a second there, asshole! :V

Edit: Holy shit, the straights have tied with the semi-fags!


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 20, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I can't stop staring at it. So much homo, so little ave space!



Haha XD

Oh shi-- Hetero are equal to bi atm o.o We must do something!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Haha XD
> 
> Oh shi-- Hetero are equal to bi atm o.o We must do something!


We need more furry dicks!


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2009)

QUICK EVERYONE TOUCH BALLS


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 20, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> QUICK EVERYONE TOUCH BALLS


*Grope*


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 20, 2009)

Pansexual, but I've never been hold down a relationship with a male because of emotional issues. I can fuck 'em just fine.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 20, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Heterosexual... not really, no


Oh lol

Lukar is taking a bitch fit over this.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I wouldn't say that. Sexual orientation can be difficult to discern, and can take years to develop, particularly if you've had a difficult adolescence (far beyond crap like "oh my god I have acne now I'm going to be unpopular").
> 
> I mean, it could more or less simply be that you haven't developed an interest in either or both sexes for any number of reasons, and it may take some soul-searching to figure it out. Only you can really tell yourself what you're attracted to, who and how you want to spend the rest of your life. You're at the wheel. Just because you haven't found your destination yet doesn't mean you never will, nor does it mean you'll ricochet around like I do; Everyone's different. You don't just wake up one day and say, "Gee, yanno what? I'm gonna be gay today!" - You've got to follow what you feel is what your heart is telling you. It's sappy, but your emotions are the most powerful tools you can have for figuring this sort of thing out.



In other words, Im screwed up ^^

Had a shitty childhood full of accidents.  Nobody would speak to me cuz of my erm.. "mental handicap", so I came to accept myself as a freak.  Learned to kill my emotions and keep the anger inside, and did that till.. well, I still do it.  Even though I started showing my emotions a bit since a certain someone here advised me to.  Didn't have any irl friends till recently, and now I couldnt live without.  So, it'll prolly still take some time before I can understand what I feel & what I dun.  But by staying here, Im sure Ill learn more bout myself, so I just have to wait ^^


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> In other words, Im screwed up ^^
> 
> Had a shitty childhood full of accidents.  Nobody would speak to me cuz of my erm.. "mental handicap", so I came to accept myself as a freak.  Learned to kill my emotions and keep the anger inside, and did that till.. well, I still do it.  Even though I started showing my emotions a bit since a certain someone here advised me to.  Didn't have any irl friends till recently, and now I couldnt live without.  So, it'll prolly still take some time before I can understand what I feel & what I dun.  But by staying here, Im sure Ill learn more bout myself, so I just have to wait ^^



I wouldn't say you're screwed up; You've just had a rough go. But anyway, yep, that'd probably do it. Being more or less separated from your emotions and isolating yourself from others will definitely make it difficult for you once you start to bring yourself into line. Without getting into my life's story, shortly after my parents divorced, I withdrew into a period similar to what you describe. I've always been a bit shy (believe it or not), so that was my natural reaction. Aaaand yeah. That would explain my long period of asexuality and my recent realizations.

I'm sure that given time and some soul-searching, you'll figure it out for yourself. It may be a little rough-going for a while, but if you're really confused, then perhaps you should try to find some way to experiment a little (no, I don't really mean sexually, unless you _really_ want to). See how you feel around people who pique your interest, that kinda thing.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I wouldn't say you're screwed up; You've just had a rough go. But anyway, yep, that'd probably do it. Being more or less separated from your emotions and isolating yourself from others will definitely make it difficult for you once you start to bring yourself into line. Without getting into my life's story, shortly after my parents divorced, I withdrew into a period similar to what you describe. I've always been a bit shy (believe it or not), so that was my natural reaction. Aaaand yeah. That would explain my long period of asexuality and my recent realizations.
> 
> I'm sure that given time and some soul-searching, you'll figure it out for yourself. It may be a little rough-going for a while, but if you're really confused, then perhaps you should try to find some way to experiment a little (no, I don't really mean sexually, unless you _really_ want to). See how you feel around people who pique your interest, that kinda thing.



Dun worry, Ive already been offered to "experiment" as you say (and still am), replied it wasn't a priority right now, that my studies were.  And I'm extremely shy too, at least irl.  I dun like using Asperger (yes, its Asperger, not ass burger.. damn ED made most people retards)as an excuse, but being anti-social's one of the downsides of it, and its hard to fight against an handicap.  But I try not to stay in my own little world, and I succeed so far.  But thanks for cheering me up.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

fuck the straight people took the lead the world as i know it is over


----------



## alicewater (Sep 20, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> fuck the straight people took the lead the world as i know it is over


 

Now don't be such a drama queen, I'm sure us bi's will be back in the lead in no time.

In the mean time, I like men more but I sure do enjoy giving a nice hard, open handed slap to a nice and firm female bottom.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

im not tryin to be a drama queen but i just didnt think it cud happen


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not sure of my sexual orientation. I'm not really attracted to anyone or anything.


----------



## Dass (Sep 20, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> I'm not sure of my sexual orientation. I'm not really attracted to anyone or anything.



Which = asexual. Welcome to the club


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> im not tryin to be a drama queen but i just didnt think it cud happen



Oh my god, the majority group on Fur Affinity is the same as the majority group of real people? D:

These statistics are still fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Dass (Sep 21, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh my god, the majority group on Fur Affinity is the same as the majority group of real people? D:
> 
> These statistics are still fucking ridiculous.



Shock and horror.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 21, 2009)

SNAFU


----------



## Lasair (Sep 21, 2009)

The bi's have taken the lead again ^_^


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 21, 2009)

Bisexual, leaning towards men.

Ok, who are the 4 sicks fucks who voted Necrophile for the lulz?


----------



## TDK (Sep 21, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Ok, who are the 4 sicks fucks who voted Necrophile for the lulz?



^ This. Curiosity killed the cat you know... and then someone came along and fucked it.

I'm pretty straight, for the most part, I guess so.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 21, 2009)

Straight and proud of it.

Seems like i am one of the few,even though now we're outnumbering gays and bi's,the other thread said otherwise. >.>

Don't even try because it's hard to change my mind on anything.

It killed the previous thread.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 21, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Straight and proud of it.
> 
> Seems like i am one of the few,even though now we're outnumbering gays and bi's,the other thread said otherwise. >.>



46 Heterosexuals, 73 Homo/Bisexual. That's not outnumbering.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 21, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> 46 Heterosexuals, 73 Homo/Bisexual. That's not outnumbering.


 
Bi doesnt count under homosexual.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Straight and proud of it.
> 
> Seems like i am one of the few,even though now we're outnumbering gays and bi's,the other thread said otherwise. >.>
> 
> ...


Stop being narcissistic.  No one cares.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Stop being narcissistic. No one cares.


 
Don't even know what that means,And i don't care about it either.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Don't even know what that means,And i don't care about it either.


1. inordinate fascination with oneself; excessive self-love; vanity.

 Synonyms:
1. self-centeredness, smugness, egocentrism.

Stop thinking everything revolves around you and that we care what your orientation is and would try to change it.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 21, 2009)

I have two answers.

#1 I do not care about only myself.
#2 This thread DOES ask you,so there obviously is interest,but in the previous thread they did try to change it. We had a goddamn PAGES long convo argueing and fighting and i'm not up for it again.

I just want to prevent it from happening again,ok?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I have two answers.
> 
> #1 I do not care about only myself.
> #2 This thread DOES ask you,so there obviously is interest,but in the previous thread they did try to change it. We had a goddamn PAGES long convo argueing and fighting and i'm not up for it again.
> ...


The thread is interested in seeing what percentage of furs are what sexuality, not what you in particular are.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 21, 2009)

Fine,you might have a point,don't get back to flame me when a shitstorm emerges around here sooner or later,because i can't handle much before i start going berserk.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Stop being narcissistic.  No one cares.



hey hey guess what



that's you


----------



## Tucuxi (Sep 21, 2009)

I've only ever dated men, but I do find myself attracted to other women on occasion. Usually it's the boyish girls if that says anything. If you're hot, you're hot- regardless of plumbing.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> hey hey guess what
> 
> 
> 
> that's you


 
I lol'd


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> hey hey guess what
> 
> 
> 
> that's you


It definitely is.  

Am I supposed to angered by this statement?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> It definitely is.
> 
> Am I supposed to angered by this statement?


 
Supposedly,But he failed.


----------



## Klay (Sep 21, 2009)

Look, everyone stop being drama queens.

He just was responding to what the thread was asking.

Why is that such a big deal?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 21, 2009)

Nobody fucks toys?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 21, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Nobody fucks toys?



I'm sure I said I did somewhere in this thread. Anyway dead bodies > toys


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Anyway dead bodies > toys


 

Almost...It's better when they're twitching due to head trauma, and still have a weak pulse.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I'm sure I said I did somewhere in this thread.



I wish I was a toy


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 21, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Almost...It's better when they're twitching due to head trauma, and still have a weak pulse.



oh murr



Ren-Raku said:


> I wish I was a toy



But I wasn't telling the truth , I prefer you as a person


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> oh murr
> 
> 
> 
> But I wasn't telling the truth , I prefer you as a person



Oh you! *impersonates your avatar* <3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 21, 2009)

My hairstyle has added to my overall gayness.

75/25 bisexual now, still mostly gay.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 21, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> My hairstyle has added to my overall gayness.
> 
> 75/25 bisexual now, still mostly gay.



You keep gaying up like this and you'll make Peewee look like a testosterone-high bodybuilder.  Goddamn.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 21, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You keep gaying up like this and you'll make Peewee look like a testosterone-high bodybuilder.  Goddamn.


It's not my fault life seems to get more interesting as I get gayer! :C


----------



## Defcat (Sep 21, 2009)

How is it that there are 5 for necrophile 		 		 	 and 0 for Plushophile?

I'm straight for the record, but I'm pretty sure that is an indication for people just messing around with the poll.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 21, 2009)

WOOHOO!!! HETEROS IN THE LEAD! HETEROS IN THE LEEEAAADD!!!


This is a first timer ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Klay (Sep 21, 2009)

O no! Quick, someone make another account and vote bi!


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 22, 2009)

Heteros in the lead 

Boobs beat cock anyday.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 22, 2009)

> What's your sexual orientation?


Straight.


----------



## CoronaRadiata (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm somewhere in between "asexual" and "bisexual".


----------



## ElectraBear (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm bisexual, but I like my lady's more but I wont turn down a knight in shining armor


----------



## Lukar (Sep 22, 2009)

Not really sure atm, but for all intents snd purposes, I'm gay.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Heteros in the lead
> 
> Boobs beat cock anyday.


 

I Lol'd.

So,so True.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Sep 22, 2009)

100% gay


----------



## Furygan (Sep 22, 2009)

*facepalm* How come over one night Hetero's lost the freakin' lead.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Not really sure atm, but for all intents snd purposes, I'm gay.


You're gay.  You don't like boobies.  You're gay.


ADORABLE avatar, btw.


----------



## Uro (Sep 22, 2009)

Fag city in hurr.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 22, 2009)

Why are furries so obsessed with sexuality?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 22, 2009)

Thebravelittle... said:


> Why are furries so obsessed with sexuality?


Furries are obsessed with anything remotely sexual.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 22, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Furries are obsessed with anything remotely sexual.



Touche.

I'm sorry, you were saying something about your penis?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 22, 2009)

Thebravelittle... said:


> Touche.
> 
> I'm sorry, you were saying something about your penis?


Don't talk about my e-penis! D:

Also, may I ask what part of Georgia you're from? (I'm from the Northeast).


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 22, 2009)

Today, I'm 80/20 bi, mostly gay as always. :3


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 22, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Don't talk about my e-penis! D:
> 
> Also, may I ask what part of Georgia you're from? (I'm from the Northeast).



I can't help it. It keeps pointing at me. ): Good thing I always bring goggles here.

I'm not from georgia, I'm just living here atm.  Well, I have been for a while. I'm from Chicago. ;D

I'm like, in the outside Atl region though. Like half an hour away. Lawrenceville, to be specific!


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not sure. I've questioned this many times and even my family has asked me if I'm gay. But I'm gonna assume I'm heterosexual until I lose my virginity. When that happens i'll let you know...


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Today, I'm 80/20 bi, mostly gay as always. :3


Still getting gayer every day, I see.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Still getting gayer every day, I see.


It's because life is fabulous.

I'll never go full gay though.


----------



## Marikaza_Icarus (Sep 22, 2009)

=D
I am full heterosexual and know it!
>.>
Don't judge meeeee~


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 22, 2009)

Marikaza_Icarus said:


> =D
> I am full heterosexual and know it!
> >.>
> Don't judge meeeee~


This is a fucking lie and you know it.

<3


----------



## Marikaza_Icarus (Sep 22, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> This is a fucking lie and you know it.
> 
> <3


D<
Yeah well fuck you too!

<3
We both know I'm straight though~


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 22, 2009)

Marikaza_Icarus said:


> D<
> Yeah well fuck you too!
> 
> <3
> We both know I'm straight though~


Who knows how long that'll last, though. x3


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 22, 2009)

Why are all the good ones straight ._.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 22, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Why are all the good ones straight ._.


Do you find Mari to be "good?" >.>


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 22, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Do you find Mari to be "good?" >.>


Well technically she's a girl, so..it guess it counts o.=.o

I was talking about for guys.

Bisexual.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 22, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Well technically she's a girl, so..it guess it counts o.=.o



*Dramatic point* HORNY BASTARD!

lol j/k

She's just ma' best friend ever. x3


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 22, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> *Dramatic point* HORNY BASTARD!
> 
> lol j/k
> 
> She's just ma' best friend ever. x3


Don't worry, I'll do both of you at the same time.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 22, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Don't worry, I'll do both of you at the same time.


Hurhurhur~


----------



## Leon (Sep 23, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Don't worry, I'll do both of you at the same time.


 

Can i join?


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 23, 2009)

Pansexual but a Very strong preference for women. (Only attracted to dudes when sex starved)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> I was talking about for guys.



Because they need to reproduce.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Pansexual but a Very strong preference for women. (Only attracted to dudes when sex starved)



Doesn't that just mean you're desperate, not attracted to them? ):

I'll eat turkey. I don't like it, but if I'm starving, it'll do the job, y' know?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Pansexual but a Very strong preference for women. (Only attracted to dudes when sex starved)


I remember back when you were like "I'll always be straight!"


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 23, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Why are all the good ones straight ._.



I feel so loved.



David M. Awesome said:


> Because they need to reproduce.



I wouldn't wish my spawn upon anyone.


----------



## Hir (Sep 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I remember back when you were like "I'll always be straight!"


Ah I remember those days like they were 3 years ago.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> I feel so loved.
> 
> I wouldn't wish my spawn upon anyone.



Well that is clearly because you aren't one of the good ones :roll:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well that is clearly because you aren't one of the good ones :roll:



Apparently so, which was implied by my post


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I remember back when you were like "I'll always be straight!"


 xD In practice I am. But i just know if i don't get any my preference fades.


----------



## Marikaza_Icarus (Sep 23, 2009)

Pfft, Ahk you're such a retard but you're my best buddy to so I deal.
xD

Oh-ho? Such interesting remarks today.
: D


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 23, 2009)

Marikaza_Icarus said:


> Pfft, Ahk you're such a retard but you're my best buddy to so I deal.
> xD
> 
> Oh-ho? Such interesting remarks today.
> : D


Shut up, straighty. <3


----------



## Marikaza_Icarus (Sep 23, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Shut up, straighty. <3


 
So very kind, aren't you bi-boy? <3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 23, 2009)

Marikaza_Icarus said:


> So very kind, aren't you bi-boy? <3


Totallyyyyyy~
<3


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because they need to reproduce.


Here's how you do it

You friend two sets of same sex relate hips people who want children,

2 gays and 2 lesbians.

Then you donate sperm to impregnate the lesbians (or however you wish). Then 9 months later you take one of the babies home. 

You flip a coin or whatever to see who choses first.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 23, 2009)

Gay.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Here's how you do it
> 
> You friend two sets of same sex relate hips people who want children,
> 
> ...



That's stupid.


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 24, 2009)

What the heck is "Pansexual"?


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 24, 2009)

The fuck we have necrophiliacs here?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 24, 2009)

Nevarous said:


> What the heck is "Pansexual"?



"A pansexual is a spanish person who has sex with bread." :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 24, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> "A pansexual is a spanish person who has sex with bread." :V


 Unerversial attraction to all things living. (to varying degrees) I qualify just due to an excessive sex drive that would in hypothetical situations make me want to fuck anything that moves.. .but i am currently content so not an issue.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 24, 2009)

Nevarous said:


> What the heck is "Pansexual"?



Straight:
"Well it's got legs and a penis/vagina."
Bi:
"Well, it's got two legs."
Pansexual:
"Well... it's got legs. (No number or gender specified.)"


----------



## Marikaza_Icarus (Sep 24, 2009)

Thebravelittle... said:


> Straight:
> "Well it's got legs and a penis/vagina."
> Bi:
> "Well, it's got two legs."
> ...


 
Best definitions I've heard, right there.
xD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Unerversial attraction to all things living. (to varying degrees) I qualify just due to an excessive sex drive that would in hypothetical situations make me want to fuck anything that moves.. .but i am currently content so not an issue.



It's obvious you have not been on here long enough to remember the ref ^_^


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> David M. Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 24, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> 8)



Yepyep.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

An Aquasexual.


----------



## Kahrio (Sep 26, 2009)

Dick or pussy, yeah dont i think i could decide. I like the variety, it keeps things interesting.


----------



## behind you. (Sep 26, 2009)

Guy, gals, Bi's the only way to go. Best of both worlds. And doubles your chances of pulling!


----------



## Dass (Sep 26, 2009)

Or asexual, because I don't really see why people enjoy shoving their x up someone's y or vice-versa.

I'm not attracted to anything, so why wouldn't I be a virgin, is a better question than what you're about to ask me about that statement.


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

Still homosexual(and will always be homosexual)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2009)

behind you. said:


> Guy, gals, Bi's the only way to go. Best of both worlds. And doubles your chances of pulling!



Double of zero is still zero.


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Double of zero is still zero.


 XD awesome retort.


----------



## PxMxSx (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm gay as springtime.  I wanna know who the six percent that voted necrophile are XD


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 27, 2009)

_Undecided_


----------



## computerblue (Sep 27, 2009)

lmao... not straight. definitely gay =3


----------



## Arc (Sep 27, 2009)

Why are their fetishes in the choices?
Those are not sexual orientations.
I don't even


----------



## Hir (Sep 27, 2009)

Arc said:


> Why are their fetishes in the choices?
> Those are not sexual orientations.
> I don't even


PLUSHIES R MY LOVE THEY R AN ORIENTATION U DONT UNDERSTAND UNLESS YOU ARE 1

brb sticking my dick in a plushie


----------



## Dass (Sep 27, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> PLUSHIES R MY LOVE THEY R AN ORIENTATION U DONT UNDERSTAND UNLESS YOU ARE 1
> 
> brb sticking my dick in a plushie



...
That's going to take forever to repress...


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 27, 2009)

EXTRAORDINARILY HETEROSEXUAL

Bitches don't know 'bout my attraction to women


----------



## Hir (Sep 27, 2009)

Dass said:


> ...
> That's going to take forever to repress...


That was the purpose.

It must suck being in love with something that has no feelings.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 27, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> EXTRAORDINARILY HETEROSEXUAL
> 
> Bitches don't know 'bout my attraction to women



Oh I see, it's opposites day


----------



## Patton89 (Sep 27, 2009)

As straight you can get. 
Now, excuse me, i have to go to wrestle bears and chop trees down with an axe while listening metal.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 27, 2009)

I think just for today, I'm 100% gay.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 27, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Oh I see, it's opposites day



What's the opposite of bisexual then?


----------



## Hir (Sep 27, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> What's the opposite of bisexual then?


Asexual.

Oh wait thats the opposite of pansexual...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 27, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> What's the opposite of bisexual then?



Opposite of bisexual's heterosexual OR homosexual


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Opposite of bisexual's heterosexual OR homosexual



The opposite of bisexual is bisexual, like the opposite of grey is still grey and the opposite of zero is zero.


----------



## Takun (Sep 27, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> The opposite of bisexual is bisexual, like the opposite of grey is still grey and the opposite of zero is zero.




The opposite of brown is white. :>


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 27, 2009)

The opposite of bisexual is bisexual. It's a paradox, you see.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> The opposite of bisexual is bisexual. It's a paradox, you see.


 
Actually, since Bisexual/Bisexual=1, then that means that bisexual is not the opposite of bisexual. The opposite of bisexual is someone who is sexually attracted to someone who doesn't have a penis or a vagina.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 27, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> The opposite of bisexual is asexual,



fixed :3


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> fixed :3



But that implies you're not attracted to anything. There's more possibilities than just male or female.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 27, 2009)

Then would the opposite of bisexual be.... Hermsexual?


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 27, 2009)

straight


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> The opposite of brown is white. :>



Don't be racist. u_u



Eli said:


> fixed :3



It was already determined that pansexual was the opposite of asexual.  Go away.



Ahkmill said:


> Then would the opposite of bisexual be.... Hermsexual?



Intersex-sexual.  Don't know of a whole lot of folks who are only attracted to intersex people.  Aside from nocturne, I mean. :V


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> The opposite of brown is white. :>



i am offended!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> i am offended!



quiet, asian boy


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 27, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Don't be racist. u_u


No! This is racist
"The opposite of stinkin, tele-stealing, skillets is white :>

I wouldn't say that, though...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 28, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Opposite of bisexual's heterosexual OR homosexual



What? That makes no sense...



David M. Awesome said:


> The opposite of bisexual is bisexual, like the opposite of grey is still grey and the opposite of zero is zero.











Ahkmill said:


> Then would the opposite of bisexual be.... Hermsexual?



Whut?


----------



## Konaasi (Sep 28, 2009)

tbh, I don't know what I am anymore, haha.
I thought I was just bi but, I'm pretty sure I'm attracted to everything o.o;;

Would that be pan, then?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 28, 2009)

Konaasi said:


> tbh, I don't know what I am anymore, haha.
> I thought I was just bi but, I'm pretty sure I'm attracted to everything o.o;;
> 
> Would that be pan, then?



Yes it would be.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 29, 2009)

Say "No!" to girly boys.
I like my man to act, think, and smell like a man.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 29, 2009)

TheRedRaptor said:


> Say "No!" to girly boys.
> I like my man to act, think, and smell like a man.


Warrigal's a big woman.  Admit it.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2009)

TheRedRaptor said:


> Say "No!" to girly boys.
> I like my man to act, think, and smell like a man.



This is why you're my favourite.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is why you're my favourite.



I thought Whitenoise was D:


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> I thought Whitenoise was D:



No, Whitenoise is more than that. <3


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 29, 2009)

TheRedRaptor said:


> Say "No!" to girly boys.
> I like my man to act, think, and smell like a man.



men smell


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> men smell AMAZING~



fix'd

I fuckin' love that musky manly smell.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 29, 2009)

that is p gay to be quite honest


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, Whitenoise is more than that. <3



D'aww, I miss him. Where did he go?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2009)

TheRedRaptor said:


> Say "No!" to girly boys.


This.



David M. Awesome said:


> I fuckin' love that musky manly smell.


I bet you can smell it miles away with that nose of yours.


----------



## Lillica (Sep 29, 2009)

Pan.  Everyone loves LineTrap! <3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> that is p gay to be quite honest



And that suits me just fine. 



Ren-Raku said:


> D'aww, I miss him. Where did he go?



Whitenoise has a job and a life. :V  He is probably out having an adventure with a lady on each arm as we speak.



Perverted Impact said:


> This.
> 
> I bet you can smell it miles away with that nose of yours.



It's my super power. ;]

One of my many.

THE NOSE KNOWS oGo


----------



## Klace (Sep 29, 2009)

Why is necrophile an option?
And why can't I choose more than one...
I wanna be a homosexual zoophile. 8U


----------



## Laski (Sep 29, 2009)

Hetero. Cause I love to be in bed with a girl by my side ^^.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Whitenoise has a job and a life. :V  He is probably out having an adventure with a lady on each arm as we speak.



D'aww, I have nice images in my head now :3 I hope he comes back here every so often.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's my super power. ;]
> 
> One of my many.
> 
> THE NOSE KNOWS oGo


Wha....? 

GG.


----------



## StormyWonderfox (Sep 29, 2009)

booyah for pansexuals


----------



## StormyWonderfox (Sep 29, 2009)

WTF is a PLUSHOPHILE!?


----------



## Dass (Sep 29, 2009)

StormyWonderfox said:


> WTF is a PLUSHOPHILE!?



this


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 29, 2009)

Still bi, still mostly gay, and still posting here.


----------



## Shireton (Sep 29, 2009)

Heterosexual.


----------



## Leon (Sep 30, 2009)

recently bisexual =3 ive never even hugged a guy passionatly though.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 30, 2009)

Hetero, course I'm not a kinsey 0, I can appreciate a hot girl now and then.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 30, 2009)

StormyWonderfox said:


> booyah for pansexuals


 
holy shit, he has sex with bread :O
naw I'm jk


----------



## Microsoftt (Sep 30, 2009)

I've gone back and forth a few times in the past. I've known for a long time that I was attracted to other males, but I for awhile couldn't decide if I was also attracted to females or not. I finally figured out that both are good, but I prefer men. Despite the preference, however, I'm very picky about the type of male I want and am much more lenient for the type of female I'd take. A hot chick is good, but the perfect guy is great! Edit: I'd also like to add that despite this, I have the habit of generally identifying as gay. I suppose it's just easier for me somehow. I have such a strong attraction to men that it's hard to call myself bisexual, even if that's what I really am.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm Straight! No questions asked.


----------



## BetweenBreaths (Sep 30, 2009)

Hetero here.


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 30, 2009)

Hetero, with a few exceptions.


----------



## alicewater (Sep 30, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> Hetero, with a few exceptions.


 
What kind of exceptions?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2009)

BlackDragonAlpha said:


> I'm Straight! No questions asked.


 Sup.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Sup.


 
Damn I love your location :3


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

Hetros have taken a huge leap since I last checked.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 30, 2009)

Dass said:


> Hetros have taken a huge leap since I last checked.


 
Its just some idiots playing around with the poll


----------



## Microsoftt (Sep 30, 2009)

Necrophile orgy time?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Damn I love your location :3


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAga2AjfZlg


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 30, 2009)

I wanna be Breadsexual now.  :C  I had some dinner rolls last night; it was like heaven <3


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAga2AjfZlg


 
that vid = WIN! XD


----------



## StormyWonderfox (Sep 30, 2009)

Dass said:


> this



lol. thats all I can say


----------



## Hir (Sep 30, 2009)

StormyWonderfox said:


> lol. thats all I can say


Plushophobe 




But damn plushophiles are fucked up.


----------



## SpiritDragonWolf (Sep 30, 2009)

Bisexual (toward male more than to female)


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 30, 2009)

SpiritDragonWolf said:


> Bisexual (toward male more than to female)


Welcome to the forums.


Is anyone else surprised by how many people make their first post in the sexual orientation thread?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Is anyone else surprised by how many people make their first post in the sexual orientation thread?


 No.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else surprised by how many people make their first post in the sexual orientation thread?



Not really. Does anyone LOL at the fact that someone with a name like *Spirit*Dragon*Wolf* made their first post in the sexual orientation thread?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 30, 2009)

Bisexual.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else surprised by how many people make their first post in the sexual orientation thread?


 
Not at all. lol It's obvious why.

Bisexual still. Quit asking me.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey, there are three more necrophiles than the last time I checked.

On topic: Still pretty straight.


----------



## Icen (Sep 30, 2009)

o_o Wtf, someone actually put plushophile and zoophile here...?? AND necrophile...hm...

Heterosexual btw.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 30, 2009)

Icen said:


> o_o Wtf, someone actually put plushophile and zoophile here...?? AND necrophile...hm...


 
My bad, dawg.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 30, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> My bad, dawg.


 
Still straight but now I'm wondering who is da zoo around here? *cocks shotgun* well as long as they don't start telling everyone they like animal dicks in their asses I won't have to kill anyone >.>


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 30, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Still straight but now I'm wondering who is da zoo around here? *cocks shotgun* well as long as they don't start telling everyone they like animal dicks in their asses I won't have to kill anyone >.>


 
But love has no boundaries, and it is nothing but inter-species passion.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm suprisingly straight today.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm suprisingly straight today.


I think we switched.  Can we switch back please?


----------



## Patton89 (Sep 30, 2009)

Lets see: Yeah, i am still straight, i dont get turned on by other men.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 30, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> Lets see: Yeah, i am still straight, i dont get turned on by other men.


What about dead girls, plushies, or doggies?


----------



## alicewater (Sep 30, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm suprisingly straight today.


 
Quick we need a porn slideshow!


----------



## Patton89 (Sep 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> What about dead girls, plushies, or doggies?



Lets see: NO. NO. NO.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 30, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Still straight but now I'm wondering who is da zoo around here? *cocks shotgun* well as long as they don't start telling everyone they like animal dicks in their asses I won't have to kill anyone >.>



I totally like gator dicks in my ass.  |:3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I totally like gator dicks in my ass.  |:3



You like Bangaa cocks o3o


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 1, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> But love has no boundaries, and it is nothing but inter-species passion.


 
lol but I can be passionate too with a shotgun :3
If they show me their passion then I'll show them mine so everybody wins...I think o.o


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You like Bangaa cocks o3o


What do tho...nevermind, I think I'd rather stay ignorant on this subject.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> What do tho...nevermind, I think I'd rather stay ignorant on this subject.



They can look like whatever you want them to look like. :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Oct 1, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Bisexual still. Quit asking me.



Hey, what's your sexuality?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> They can look like whatever you want them to look like. :3


...like human penises?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> ...like human penises?



If you're a FREAK >:C


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> If you're a FREAK >:C


I know I am.  I'll never fit in anywhere T_T


----------



## ams017 (Oct 1, 2009)

what if you really adore feminence but not men?
like herms,trannies,and women?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

ams017 said:


> what if you really adore feminence but not men?
> like herms,trannies,and women?



Sounds like you're gynephilic.

Look it up.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 2, 2009)

I think I'm Gay now


----------



## Sergei (Oct 3, 2009)

Wewt, Pansexuality : D


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 3, 2009)

Woohoo, mostly gay! Yeah, baby! :3


----------



## Hir (Oct 3, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Woohoo, mostly gay! Yeah, baby! :3


I'm gay all the time. :|


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 3, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Woohoo, mostly gay! Yeah, baby! :3



Why do you keep posting over and over like anyone cares

IMO your orientation doesn't really matter if you're a virgin. :V


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why do you keep posting over and over like anyone cares
> 
> IMO your orientation doesn't really matter if you're a virgin. :V



But I'm a virgin.  :c


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> But I'm a virgin.  :c


You don't even HAVE a sexuality.


David M. Awesome said:


> Why do you keep posting over and over like anyone cares


It's called being bored. I also like to increase my post count in order to increase the size of my e-dick.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 3, 2009)

Still straight enought to wrestle bears and cut trees with bare hands while listening to death metal. 
Also, LESBIANS ARE STILL AWESUME.

*artificially increasing post count to make e-peen bigger*


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> You don't even HAVE a sexuality.



|3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 3, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> Still straight enought to wrestle bears and cut trees with bare hands while listening to death metal.
> Also, LESBIANS ARE STILL AWESUME.
> 
> *artificially increasing post count to make e-peen bigger*



Y'know, bears could be these.
Plus, trees are wood.
And plenty of fags listen to death metal.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Y'know, bears could be these.
> Plus, trees are wood.
> And plenty of fags listen to death metal.



I do also listen to classical music and jazz, but that does NOT make me GAY. 
I also like art, but that does NOT make me GAY.
I also hate sports, but that DOESNT make me GAY. 
I also love opera and theatre , but that does NOT make me GAY.

I love women, ILL PROVE IT TO YOU ! You random internet person.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> I do also listen to classical music and jazz, but that does NOT make me GAY.
> I also like art, but that does NOT make me GAY.
> I also hate sports, but that DOESNT make me GAY.
> I also love opera and theatre , but that does NOT make me GAY.
> ...



Fag.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> But I'm a virgin.  :c



Not for long.  C'mere,  you~



Ahkmill said:


> It's called being bored. I also like to increase my post count in order to increase the size of my e-dick.



I aught to cock slap you with my e-dick.

Your head will spin all the way around.

Twice.



Patton89 said:


> I do also listen to classical music and jazz, but that does NOT make me GAY.
> I also like art, but that does NOT make me GAY.
> I also hate sports, but that DOESNT make me GAY.
> I also love opera and theatre , but that does NOT make me GAY.
> ...



That doesn't make you gay, it makes you an enormous pussy.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That doesn't make you gay, it makes you an enormous pussy.



Peasant. 
Art is the ultimate expression of human nature. 
And the perfect excuse to get to stare at perky boobs without getting weird looks.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 3, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> Peasant.
> Art is the ultimate expression of human nature.
> And the perfect excuse to get to stare at perky boobs without getting weird looks.



Yeah, I know, I'm an artist.

But I also like sports and manly things.  You're just a pussy. :V


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, I know, I'm an artist.
> 
> But I also like sports and manly things.  You're just a pussy. :V



Watching sweaty men run around chasing a ball isnt a manly thing to do.  Neither is watching sweaty men wrestle and grab places that shouldnt be grabbed.

AND I AM MAYN. I LOVE GUNS, TANKS AND AIRCRAFT. AND EXPLOSIONS.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 3, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> Watching sweaty men run around chasing a ball isnt a manly thing to do.  Neither is watching sweaty men wrestle and grab places that shouldnt be grabbed.
> 
> >:c


Yes it is.  And sexy.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 3, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> Watching sweaty men run around chasing a ball isnt a manly thing to do.  Neither is watching sweaty men wrestle and grab places that shouldnt be grabbed.
> 
> AND I AM MAYN. I LOVE GUNS, TANKS AND AIRCRAFT. AND EXPLOSIONS.



Someone's insecure in their heterosexuality/doesn't understand masculine sports.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 3, 2009)

To be serious for once, sports are boring. There isnt anything intresting going on. Either its cars driving in circle, or people chasing after a ball. Its so utterly lackluster, when i could be watching and reading something good.  
And beyond that, if you consider me a pussy because i like art, fine. 
Cant bother to joke around, need to get some sleep. 

If you didnt notice, my posts werent really what one would consider serious.


----------



## Microsoftt (Oct 3, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> To be serious for once, sports are boring. There isnt anything intresting going on. Either its cars driving in circle, or people chasing after a ball. Its so utterly lackluster, when i could be watching and reading something good.
> And beyond that, if you consider me a pussy because i like art, fine.
> Cant bother to joke around, need to get some sleep.
> 
> If you didnt notice, my posts werent really what one would consider serious.



I'm with Patton. =(


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not for long.  C'mere,  you~



What about PR?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 3, 2009)

I like guns.  Big ones~  o/`  Oh and tanks.  Like the Tiger 1.  <3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> What about PR?



Well I wasn't going to suggest a DP threesome for your first time, but if you insist...


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well I wasn't going to suggest a DP threesome for your first time, but if you insist...



o.0


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> o.0



Ratte, i love your new avi.
still gay here.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> o.0



;D

I'm sure you know when I'm joking around by now, right?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 3, 2009)

Psst.  Who's PR?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Psst.  Who's PR?



My beau.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 4, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> My beau.


Ah, I see.


----------



## solipsis (Oct 4, 2009)

I am straight.


----------



## Panda (Oct 4, 2009)

Pansexual, Panda here.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 4, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> ;D
> 
> I'm sure you know when I'm joking around by now, right?



Of course.  :3


----------



## Lukar (Oct 5, 2009)

As gay as ever, sadly.


----------



## Konaasi (Oct 5, 2009)

The closest thing I've found to explain my sexuality is being a Transvestophiliac.
I like very feminine men


----------



## Lukar (Oct 5, 2009)

Gaaaaaay.


----------



## Basroil (Oct 5, 2009)

Straight. I'm kind of surprised that it's the majority.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 5, 2009)

Konaasi said:


> I like very feminine men



Then you would really like the guy in my avatar.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 5, 2009)

Whoa, I just stopped by here and I saw that Hetero's are very well in the lead o_0

Wtf Happened? Did the fandom finally discover Boobs and Vags or something?


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 5, 2009)

Buahahahaha.
All of this is part of my nefarious EVIL masterplan to make furry fandom HETEROSEXUAL.
Why ? More pr0n!
How ? WITH SCIENCE, OF COURSE !


----------



## Hir (Oct 5, 2009)

Lukar said:


> As gay as ever, sadly.





Lukar said:


> Gaaaaaay.


We don't need an update every day.


----------



## Dass (Oct 5, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> Buahahahaha.
> All of this is part of my nefarious EVIL masterplan to make furry fandom HETEROSEXUAL.
> Why ? More pr0n!
> How ? WITH SCIENCE, OF COURSE !



Good luck with that. I'm pretty firmly implanted in my lack of interest.


----------



## solipsis (Oct 5, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Whoa, I just stopped by here and I saw that Hetero's are very well in the lead o_0
> 
> Wtf Happened? Did the fandom finally discover Boobs and Vags or something?



On the Kinsey scale, I'd probably rate a 1 or _maybe_ a 2. Not bisexual, but not 100% straight. I use the term "straight" because it's easier than explaining this all out...as I am now doing, which negates the whole purpose of my original point. 

*ahem*

Anyway, while I am strongly heterosexual, a nicely defined chest (not over muscled, that's just disgusting to me) or a softer masculine face (think Ewan McGregor) can make me take a second look. In terms of furriness, Tommy from "Better Days" would apply to this definition.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 5, 2009)

I feel far too gay today...


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Oct 5, 2009)

i like boobies :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 5, 2009)

Look at that, 75 people yet to come out of the closet...


----------



## Superfoxy (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, a couple of things first:



Ren-Raku said:


>



Thanks a lot for that, Ren-Raku. I've /b/een looking for that. Not hard enough, I guess.



Ratte said:


> David M. Awesome said:
> 
> 
> > Well I wasn't going to suggest a DP threesome for your first time, but if you insist...
> ...



Hmm...Ratte is 16(almost 17)... *considers long-term schedule*... yeah, I can make that. You can schedule me for front slot if I get confirmation of at least average looks. 

Ratte, you don't know how your sexuality is until you try it. 
You just need a proper breaking in, girl. :v


And as for me, well, I used to think I was straight. But things have changed A LOT since then. 

I'm bisexual. Which is fortunate anyways, because the terms "gay" or "straight" in the future may not apply to me very well anymore. ooo

But, I still think I like women more. I mean, they *are* aesthetically the more gorgeous sex. Those hips and breasts and curves and hourglass shape, that smooth shiny hairless skin... that soft look and those nice round butts.  *writhes in jealousy*

But men have their own aesthetic appeal. Geez, the thought of licking chocolate off a well-shaved hot guy's great abs.... *murrs* DAMN. I'm getting chills.

So anyways, I wouldn't have gotten comfy with my sexuality, at least maybe until later, if not for the furry fandom. It went:

1) Looks at furry porn and wanked. Looked at more furry porn, wanked to it more regularly. 

2) Went "Hmm... wonder if I'm interested in any of the other furry stuff.". Looked around for an idea of what makes someone a furry. Learned that if you decide you're a furry, you're a furry. I decide I'm a furry and dive into the furry fandom.

3) Saw all the people Uber-comfortable with their sexuality. Thought to myself "Maybe gay stuff isn't so horrible or disgusting.". Got more comfy with my gay thoughts, and so I decide "Okay. I'm bisexual.".

4) Being bi lead me to get more comfy with my girly side and explore it a bit more. Then(summarizing for simplicity) I go "Wat? I'm actually a girl? WTF is this shit? Okay, I'm transgendered.".

So, I blame furry for this.

Fuck you, furry fandom. I blame you for wanting to chop my nuts off.


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 6, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> But hey, now you understand why Straight furs think that Renamon and Krystal are hot.



that can be based more on force because like half of the straight furry porn consists of 1 of the 2, .....not that im complaining


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> And as for me, well, I used to think I was straight. But things have changed A LOT since then.
> 
> I'm bisexual. Which is fortunate anyways, because the terms "gay" or "straight" in the future may not apply to me very well anymore.



You will come to appreciate the terms "androphilic" and "gynophilic" as much as I have.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 6, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Hmm...Ratte is 16(almost 17)... *considers long-term schedule*... yeah, I can make that. You can schedule me for front slot if I get confirmation of at least average looks.
> 
> Ratte, you don't know how your sexuality is until you try it.
> You just need a proper breaking in, girl. :v



You guys realize I'm actually gonna kill the first furry to get a paw in her pants right? >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2009)

Eli said:


> You guys realize I'm actually gonna kill the first furry to get a paw in her pants right? >.>



ooo we're so scared :V

Good thing I don't have paws, I have wings. 8)
Sometimes fins.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 6, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> ooo we're so scared :V
> 
> Good thing I don't have paws, I have wings. 8)
> Sometimes fins.



I _know_ where you live <..<


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2009)

Eli said:


> I _know_ where you live <..<



Ooooo I'm so scared :V


----------



## Superfoxy (Oct 6, 2009)

Eli said:


> You guys realize I'm actually gonna kill the first furry to get a paw in her pants right? >.>



Then you are my mortal enemy and I want to destroy you. Where do you live?

I'm sure as hell not going to go through all that hard work and pay LOADS of money for self-improvement and surgery for a smoking hot female body just to have my choice taken away. After all that work, I'd want to fuck whoever I damn well please. 

You know what? Fine. I'll post updates now and then, and if I turn out as good as I hope, then I'll post pics and start accepting offers, conditional on reciprocal pics. Will take up at furry cons. *Really*. It's good entertainment. *shrugs* (That is, if I don't change my mind between now and then.) Oh, and I'll have arrangements to stay safe so no-one tries any psycho shit. But Seriously.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Then you are my mortal enemy and I want to destroy you. Where do you live?
> 
> I'm sure as hell not going to go through all that hard work and pay LOADS of money for self-improvement and surgery for a smoking hot female body just to have my choice taken away. After all that work, I'd want to fuck whoever I damn well please.
> 
> You know what? Fine. I'll post updates now and then, and if I turn out as good as I hope, then I'll post pics and start accepting offers, conditional on reciprocal pics. Will take up at furry cons. *Really*. It's good entertainment. *shrugs* (That is, if I don't change my mind between now and then.) Oh, and I'll have arrangements to stay safe so no-one tries any psycho shit. But Seriously.



Do yourself a favour and make sure the other party understands that you're transsexual beforehand.  Good way to get yourself beat half to death when they figure it out and were under the impression that you were all natural.

Edit:  Actually considering that this is the furry fandom, you'll probably have people lining up outside your door regardless of how well the surgery goes.  Somebody's gotta be into it.


----------



## Superfoxy (Oct 6, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Do yourself a favour and make sure the other party understands that you're transsexual beforehand.  Good way to get yourself beat half to death when they figure it out and were under the impression that you were all natural.




True. That can happen. Good reason to keep a knife nearby out of sight.


----------



## feathery (Oct 6, 2009)

Im really as gay as it can possible go...really!


----------



## solipsis (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I have been looking over my profile, looking at all of my favorites, and I realized there are a bunch of guys in those pics. The thing is, I don't know if that matters, because these are idealized guys, like fantasy. Would that count or is it just that? Fantasy? I ask that in all seriousness.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Hmm...Ratte is 16(almost 17)... *considers long-term schedule*... yeah, I can make that. You can schedule me for front slot if I get confirmation of at least average looks.
> 
> Ratte, you don't know how your sexuality is until you try it.
> You just need a proper breaking in, girl. :v



Er

uh

for one, I look terrible

and uh

yeah.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Er
> 
> uh
> 
> ...


 
bah your just saying that, I saw a pic of you and you didn't look bad at all :|

...Anyways I'm still straight and there isn't anyway its going to change so no more posting in here for me lolz XD


----------



## Basroil (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there some board wide scheme to rape Ratte?


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Basroil said:


> Is there some board wide scheme to rape Ratte?




What did she do to get all the attention did i miss out on a ratte strip tease or somthing.




Yeah and im straight, VAGINA RULEZ, but my skool is going gay quik, when one of the gangsta  kids starts wearing pink im gonna leave.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> What did she do to get all the attention did i miss out on a ratte strip tease or somthing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

but pink is pimping...naw never mind, forget I even said that <.<;


----------



## Morroke (Oct 6, 2009)

Gee I dunno.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

DAMMIT YOU GUYS


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 6, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> but pink is pimping...naw never mind, forget I even said that <.<;





Pink is cool, i have a pair of pink and blue icecreams (shoes) but im also a hella random person and they look cool. 


But if some black dude wears somthin pretty and pink then im ditchin this skool.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> But if some black dude wears somthin pretty and pink then im ditchin this skool.



South Syde Fox should go to your school then.  He's black and apparently likes pink.  :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> South Syde Fox should go to your school then. He's black and apparently likes pink. :V


 
This has got to be the meanest thing you've ever said T_T


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> This has got to be the meanest thing you've ever said T_T



:3c

omg guys

I'm still asexual

|3


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Im just pissed, a large amount of girls at skool have become gay and some guys are acting like it now.


I cant get a girlfriend at all and now that there all gay or high or sluts that ruins everything.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3c
> 
> omg guys
> 
> ...


 

what does the :3c face mean?

btw I like red, red > pink :3


----------



## alicewater (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :3c
> 
> omg guys
> 
> ...


 
Really? Well give me thirty minutes alone with you in my chamber's and we'll see how asexual you are afterwards.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

alicewater said:


> Really? Well give me thirty minutes alone with you in my chamber's and we'll see how asexual you are afterwards.


 
FFFFFF ratte, if I say I'm asexual will you take me instead? ;D


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> DAMMIT YOU GUYS


WLU RATTE <33


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 6, 2009)

alicewater said:


> Really? Well give me thirty minutes alone with you in my chamber's and we'll see how asexual you are afterwards.





Wait me first, im sure i could change ur mind.:


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> DAMMIT YOU GUYS


What happened, did you finally get a sexuality?


----------



## Icefire (Oct 6, 2009)

I am quite very bisexual XD. I find both guys and girls attractive BUT HERE'S MY TWIST.

I only date girls =P. Furthermore I only date tomboys. preferably if they act as much like a guy as possible. I don't know why. And I would never, ever date a guy no matter what. I guess I it's because of my love for the female body but yet my love for the masculine attitude.

*shrug*? I mean if they look like a guy too then that's a plus XD. But they still must have bewbies. Cause I like them <3. AND THEY MUST HAVE A TUMMY. But that's a different subject.

I'm so weird XD. Strangely enough, three years ago a tomboy, who looked muchly like a man and acted like one AND had a tummy walked into my life <333. I guess I'm lucky then? =D


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 6, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> And as for me, well, I used to think I was straight. But things have changed A LOT since then.
> 
> I'm bisexual. Which is fortunate anyways, because the terms "gay" or "straight" in the future may not apply to me very well anymore. ooo
> 
> ...



Wow, shit, your Transexual and bi now? Man, the fandom really fucked you up, didn't it xD



Ratte said:


> :3c
> 
> omg guys
> 
> ...



Wait a minute. Your asexual? I thought you were a Lesbian.

Off-topic: I had the weirdest dream last night that you were a plane and that I skydived out of you 0_0

Idk, just felt like sharing that with you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

Icefire location...in my pants >:3
hmm seems to me like your starting to swing to the guy side


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Wait a minute. Your asexual? I thought you were a Lesbian.


Only in your wildest dreams...


----------



## Icefire (Oct 6, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Icefire location...in my pants >:3
> hmm seems to me like your starting to swing to the guy side


AHAH. Wow an hour into being a member on here and someone already pointed that thing out XD.

NEW RECORD *gives you a trophy*


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Icefire said:


> AHAH. Wow an hour into being a member on here and someone already pointed that thing out XD.
> 
> NEW RECORD *gives you a trophy*





Hey would you look at that your new.................DUCT TAPE ER TO THE WALL AND PAINTBALL HER.



We do that kind of stuff to new people rite


----------



## alicewater (Oct 6, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> FFFFFF ratte, if I say I'm asexual will you take me instead? ;D


 
Sure, just no pink clothing allowed.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

Icefire said:


> AHAH. Wow an hour into being a member on here and someone already pointed that thing out XD.
> 
> NEW RECORD *gives you a trophy*


 
*takes the trophy and prepares a speech*
...
.....
.......I like pie...that is all :3



alicewater said:


> Sure, just no pink clothing allowed.


 
Got damn it Ratte, I hate pink, quit making people believe otherwise >:C
Red is better than pink anyways XD
Also sweet...I'm going to rock you...like a hurricane


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Wait a minute. Your asexual? I thought you were a Lesbian.
> 
> Off-topic: I had the weirdest dream last night that you were a plane and that I skydived out of you 0_0
> 
> Idk, just felt like sharing that with you.



Always been asexual.

Also, wut.


----------



## Dass (Oct 6, 2009)

Update!

No change. Still asexual. That is all.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Always been asexual.
> 
> Also, wut.


I still hate this fact about you. >:[


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I still hate this fact about you. >:[



Why?  You're a faggot, so what's the problem?


----------



## Icefire (Oct 6, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> Hey would you look at that your new.................DUCT TAPE ER TO THE WALL AND PAINTBALL HER.
> 
> 
> 
> We do that kind of stuff to new people rite



That... is God awfully terrifying XD. DO NOT WANT TO BE SPARKLECAT PLZKTHX.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Why?  You're a faggot, so what's the problem?


DAMMIT RATTE, YOU AND YOUR POINTING OUT THE FLAWS IN MY LOGIC!
You're no fun.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> DAMMIT RATTE, YOU AND YOUR POINTING OUT THE FLAWS IN MY LOGIC!
> You're no fun.



Aw but I lubs u


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Aw but I lubs u


You and your asexuality are gonna break Shanzi's delicate lesbo heart.

EDIT: BTW that new ave is bad to the ass.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Also, wut.



Exactly.

Weirdest and most wtfrandom dream I had in a while.


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Weirdest and most wtfrandom dream I had in a while.





Did you do any drugs before bed by any chance


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> You and your asexuality are gonna break Shanzi's delicate lesbo heart.
> 
> EDIT: BTW that new ave is bad to the ass.



Wait what

also thxu



Darkwing said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Weirdest and most wtfrandom dream I had in a while.



Be careful

somewhere, right now, a furry is fapping to your dream.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Be careful
> 
> somewhere, right now, a furry is fapping to your dream.



What makes this funny yet disturbing is that it's probably true.

It was still a very weird dream though, I remember recovering from a huge sugar rush before heading to bed. 

Goddamnit Darkwing, no more sugar before bed >.<


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> True. That can happen. Good reason to keep a knife nearby out of sight.



You could keep it in your shiny new vagina!



Ratte said:


> Er
> 
> uh
> 
> ...



Lies.

Lies.



Darkwing said:


> Off-topic: I had the weirdest dream last night that you were a plane and that I skydived out of you 0_0
> 
> Idk, just felt like sharing that with you.



I had a dream that Ratte was the ocean and I dove into her head first.

;D


----------



## Aurali (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Wait what



Everyone thinks you are going out with Shen :/


----------



## feathery (Oct 6, 2009)

I find it funny how no one selected plushophile, i figured that and hetro and bi and that would be the ones to be most voted, you learn somthing new everyday.


----------



## Dass (Oct 6, 2009)

feathery said:


> I find it funny how no one selected plushophile, i figured that and hetro and bi and that would be the ones to be most voted, you learn somthing new everyday.



Well technically speaking, a paraphilia isn't an orientation, it's a mental condition.


----------



## feathery (Oct 6, 2009)

Dass said:


> Well technically speaking, a paraphilia isn't an orientation, it's a mental condition.


 
Well that is certainly one way of looking at it.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Lies.
> 
> Lies.



You know how I look?



David M. Awesome said:


> I had a dream that Ratte was the ocean and I dove into her head first.
> 
> ;D



o murr bby


----------



## Dass (Oct 7, 2009)

You know, I've seen a lot of jokes relating to the porn around here. Imma find out what that's about.
(sees dog humping leg of bowser)
T-T
great. My eyes melted. I hope you're happy.

I can tell that crap ain't even potent, too.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You know how I look?
> 
> 
> 
> o murr bby



. . . I don't :T


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You know how I look?


u hav a vry sxy hand.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 7, 2009)

someone post a picture of ratte 
i wanna see


----------



## Superfoxy (Oct 7, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Wow, shit, your Transexual and bi now?



Umm, no. A transsexual has had sex reassignment surgery. A TRANSGENDERED person is someone who has a mental image of themselves as the opposite sex than their physical one. Also, looked at the ED article. Laughed SO hard. So many butt-ugly trannies.

But yes, I'm bi.



Darkwing said:


> Man, the fandom really fucked you up, didn't it xD



Man?  Umm, yes. Indeed. Yes, YES IT DID. I hate you all. :v Well, most of you, anyways.



Ratte said:


> :3c
> 
> omg guys
> 
> ...



Well, we can fix that. We'll need a good supply of lube, certain... instruments..., and we're going to need drugs. Lots of drugs. YAY drugs! (I am such a messed up.... whatever.) Oh, and at least two more volunteers. I'd actually be willing to commit to this. After that, if you don't like nookie, I at least promise to never flirt with you again, Ratte. But still, it's a good offer. Anyone in?



David M. Awesome said:


> You could keep it in your shiny new vagina!



I can think of a better place to stick it. Look out your fucking window. If you can't see me, that means I'm already in the house.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

This thread is now awesome. A good place to rest my woman loving loins for a second.


----------



## serpenttao (Oct 7, 2009)

Bisexual, leaning female.


----------



## Olaunn (Oct 7, 2009)

I've scientifically proven myself to be straight. I've had sexual relations with both sexes and preferred females. 

 Man, the things I put myself through for science astounds me.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 7, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Umm, no. A transsexual has had sex reassignment surgery. A TRANSGENDERED person is someone who has a mental image of themselves as the opposite sex than their physical one. Also, looked at the ED article. Laughed SO hard. So many butt-ugly trannies.


... Um, no.
Transsexualism is a condition in which an individual identifies with a physical sex different from the one they were born with.
Transgender is a catch all term for diverging from gender roles.




> Well, we can fix that. We'll need a good supply of lube, certain... instruments..., and we're going to need drugs. Lots of drugs. YAY drugs! (I am such a messed up.... whatever.) Oh, and at least two more volunteers. I'd actually be willing to commit to this. After that, if you don't like nookie, I at least promise to never flirt with you again, Ratte. But still, it's a good offer. Anyone in?



ALLY RUN!


----------



## Dass (Oct 7, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Well, we can fix that. We'll need a good supply of lube, certain... instruments..., and we're going to need drugs. Lots of drugs. YAY drugs! (I am such a messed up.... whatever.) Oh, and at least two more volunteers. I'd actually be willing to commit to this. After that, if you don't like nookie, I at least promise to never flirt with you again, Ratte. But still, it's a good offer. Anyone in?



...
RETREAT!


----------



## Holsety (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm a faggot.

Sorry ladies (you're not missing much anyway).


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2009)

straight and looking for some lucky lady to plow <3


----------



## Basroil (Oct 7, 2009)

Olaunn said:


> I've scientifically proven myself to be straight. I've had sexual relations with both sexes and preferred females.
> 
> Man, the things I put myself through for science astounds me.


I didn't do it because I'm gay, I did it because it felt good.
True player.


----------



## feathery (Oct 7, 2009)

Holsety said:


> I'm a faggot.
> 
> Sorry ladies (you're not missing much anyway).


 
Its individuals like us who keep the world interesting :3


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Oct 7, 2009)

What would I consider myself if I am recently bi but still vastly prefer females over guys? That's me.


----------



## Dass (Oct 7, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> What would I consider myself if I am recently bi but still vastly prefer females over guys? That's me.



Bi w/ female bias?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 7, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Well, we can fix that. We'll need a good supply of lube, certain... instruments..., and we're going to need drugs. Lots of drugs. YAY drugs! (I am such a messed up.... whatever.) Oh, and at least two more volunteers. I'd actually be willing to commit to this. After that, if you don't like nookie, I at least promise to never flirt with you again, Ratte. But still, it's a good offer. Anyone in?



You're 25.  That's kinda...yeah.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You're 25.  That's kinda...yeah.


I'm only 19, though.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 7, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Well, we can fix that. We'll need a good supply of lube, certain... instruments..., and we're going to need drugs. Lots of drugs. YAY drugs! (I am such a messed up.... whatever.) Oh, and at least two more volunteers. I'd actually be willing to commit to this. After that, if you don't like nookie, I at least promise to never flirt with you again, Ratte. But still, it's a good offer. Anyone in?


Ratte can go to hell, I'm ttly in.


----------



## Zanzer (Oct 7, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Ratte can go to hell, I'm ttly in.


I thought the furry fandom was hell in the first place


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> I thought the furry fandom was hell in the first place


There IS a lot of yiffing....


----------



## Ratte (Oct 7, 2009)

Well I suppose this needs to get back on topic.

Asexual still, and I'm not seeing that changing anytime soon.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Well I suppose this needs to get back on topic.
> 
> Asexual still, and I'm not seeing that changing anytime soon.


You make us disappoint .


Bisexual.  Although I'm getting gayer.  It's approaching 50/50, I believe.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 7, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Asexual still, and I'm not seeing that changing anytime soon.



A furry? Asexual? That's an oxymoron.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 7, 2009)

This week I shall be mostly craving..... penis.



Jashwa said:


> Bisexual.  Although I'm getting gayer.  It's approaching 50/50, I believe.



On behalf of the furry fandom: Sorry dude.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> This week I shall be mostly craving..... penis.
> 
> 
> 
> On behalf of the furry fandom: Sorry dude.


It's ok.  I don't mind yet.  

I accept your apology, though.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 7, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> A furry? Asexual? That's an oxymoron.



I've never seen anything interesting about sex.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 7, 2009)

Have to say I am straight as an arrow   >----->         =)


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 7, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Have to say I am straight as an arrow   >----->         =)



Not with a name like Newfie you're not. That name has been tarnished. tarnished bright pink.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 7, 2009)

Newfie is short for Newfoundlander. A newfoundlander is a person who lives in Newfoundland which is where i am from. And if u what to u can google it.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 7, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Newfie is short for Newfoundlander. A newfoundlander is a person who lives in Newfoundland which is where i am from.



I get that, but http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=4491


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 7, 2009)

but what? what is there not to get?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> but what? what is there not to get?


NewfDraggie is so homosexual that no one from Newfoundland is allowed to be straight.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 7, 2009)

I do not care what NewfDraggie is. I am straight


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> I do not care what NewfDraggie is. I am straight


Syntax error.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Syntax error.



shall this be the next possible moods discussion?
Gay here. still.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

You forgot Omnisexual.


----------



## pwnt2j (Oct 7, 2009)

Translation of entire thread
"Who's gay, who's not, and who's a complete freak"
...
Lol


----------



## Corto (Oct 7, 2009)

Closed for clarity's sake. Over 600 replies is enough, I believe. Start a new one (with a link to this one and for the love of God remember to add in the stupid poll because I still can't figure out how to add them to other people's threads) and it'll get stickied.


----------

